# Could we have an updated-4a/b roll call?  Apologies...



## MonaLisa (Feb 5, 2005)

if there has been a thread on this prior (hard to do a search on).

I just wanted to ask this because, although I have some hair idols...their hair isn't that close to mine (with the exception of the ultimate 4a/b idol AJamerican Diva) -- until I thoroughly examined *Babygurl's* album and was like *wow...*I can relate to her hair...and she has really inspired me in terms of me making progress as well. I also check mrslee..cause the things her hair likes, mine does as well.

I figure we can learn from each other...I know...things respond differently sometimes to different heads...but then again...sometimes they don't! 

I'll start it off...I'm 4a/b...sometimes...it gets more A than b...but dat b is definitely up in there...

My hair is down with: 
Poos: Keracare Detangling/CON/NTM

Conditioners:
Moisturizing - Keracare Humecto (tub); NTM; (contemplating Salerm WG Mask based on mrslee's continued results)

Protein - ManeNTail/Aubrey Organics GPB/UBH
Heavy Protein Treatment- Aphoghee (decided to stick with it, it works, smell doesn't bother me at all)

Conditioners for CO Washes/PrePoo Treatments: Suave Milk & Honey, Suave Humectant, White Rain, VO5

Moisturizers: Elasta QP Mango Butter; Surge Woojee; BB Castor Oil and Aloe;
Coconut Softee (thanks to Kitchentician); WGO

Leave-In: NTM Silk Touch

Serum: NTM

I'll Surge when I can remember. Will slap castor oil, coconut oil, profective healthy ends or one of my moisturizers on to protect my ends.

Currently rocking a quick weave as protective style for the winter, if not wearing my own hair out.


----------



## nicki6 (Feb 5, 2005)

Checking in 

I am a 4a/b girl

Shampoos:
Affirm

Conditioners:
Suave Humectant

Relaxer:
Soft and Beautiful no-lye

My hair loves Elasta QP mango butter, Africa's Best Olive and Clove oil...and yes...At One hair grease!! I've been surging for 2 weeks, once or twice daily, but haven't noticed any marked improvement.

I usually keep my hair in low ponytail with fake bun cover.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi Nicki!!!  Fellow 4a/b...nice to make your acquaintance!  
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## simplycee (Feb 5, 2005)

Another 4a/b checking in.

- Motions Oil Moisture Regular Relaxer
- Rotating Kenra, Nexxus and NTM shampoos and Conditioners
- Aubrey's GPB, Keraphix and Emergencee for proteins
- NTM Silk Touch and Giovanni Direct leave ins
- Cantu Shea Butter Daily Moisturizer
- Evoo, Wheat Germ, Castor, Shea Butter and Coconut oils for sealing ends and pre shampoo treatments.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey MonaLisa... 4a (I guess) checkin' in:

My hair is down with... 

*Shampoos: *
Creme of Nature

*Conditioners:*
Leave-in - Motions Nourish and Salerm21
Conditoner wash - Suave Professionals Humectant
Moisturizing - LeKair Cholesterol Plus mixed with Hot 6 Oil
Light Protein - Elasta QP Breakage Contol Serum
Heavy Protein Treatment- never done one so N/A

*Moisturizers: *
Water, Motions Salon Herbals Oil Sheen Spray, Wild Growth Hair Oil, EVOO, S-Curl


----------



## SexyC (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi Mona,
You could be my hair body. I was going to say twin but even though you say your hair is thin , mine is even thinner.
My hair also loves
- Aphogee and UBH
-I use better braids cause I'm wearing braids
-motions hair lotion
-Suave humectant for co washes
Now you make me want to try that keracare humecto for moisture because your hair looks nice and shiny and moist.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Ladies!

@Pooh - looking good...and ur lucky that you haven't needed a heavy protein treatment.  Ms. Howse put me on to Aphoghee and it's helped me tremendously.
CON...yup!  That's definitely been a staple.  

I'm also noting so far the use of Suave Humectant for CO Washes.

@ SimplyCee - Feeling you on the NTM Silk Touch Leave In.  NTM has been my friend!  I'm also a believer now in Aubrey GPB - it's definitely a staple now.

@ Sexy Cee - I'm gonna utilize the Better Braids UnBraid Spray in the future when taking out braids/weave.  Thanks much for the compliment as well! 
My Humecto/NTM rotation has proven successful for me so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## dreemssold (Feb 5, 2005)

_4B checking in._

_Here are my faves for each category:_

_Shampoos:  Nexxus Therappe_
_                   NTM_

_Conditioners:  Nexxus Humectress_
_                       Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm_

_Proteins:  Aphogee_
_                Motions CPR_

_Leave-Ins:  Salerm 21 (moisturizing)_
_                  Tigi Ego Boost (protein)_

_Moisturizers: Profectiv Break-Free_
_                      Elasta QP Mango Butter  _

_Serum:  NTM_

_Other:  SURGE!_


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey @ Dreems!  Still loving your hair from afar!  And it looks good close up too! 

See...I'm noticing some similarities in product usage already....I'll keep peeping future responses to see if it keeps up...


----------



## TigerLily (Feb 5, 2005)

4b here! 

My hair likes:

Poo - Suave, MyHoneychild, Elucence, Kenra,KeraSilk, Nexxus
Cond - same brand as the poos
leave-in - Fantasia  IC w/Aloe and Myhoneychild Aloe Vera Conditioner.
Moistuizers - SCurl, Myhoneychild - guava hair balm, my hair likes a type 4 cream, honey hair creme, Elasta QP mango butter


----------



## sunkissd (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello,

4b checking in. I am still tweeking my regimen trying to find products that my hair likes. I'm also working on trying to find protective styles where I don't look like a wreck.  So far I use:

Shampoos:

Nexxus Therappe & Botanoil

Conditioners:

Nexxus Humectress & Keraphix

Reconstructors:

Nexxus Emergencee 

Leave In: 
Salerm

I also use Nexxus Botanic oil and Redken Glass


----------



## star (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi,

4/a

Shampoo

Sebastian Cello
Eluence
Keracare
K-Pak

Conditoners

2+1 Sebastian (Reconstructor)
Eluence  (Moisturizing)
Kercare  (Mositurizing)
K-Pak    ( Heavey Protien)
Miss Keys (Deep Moisturizing)
UBH    (Moisturizing - phasing this out)
GBP    ( Lite Protien)

Leave In

Surge
Salerm 21
UBH


----------



## Babygurl (Feb 5, 2005)

Mona you are so silly!  I guess Ill check in!

I'm 4a/b...My 4b is mostly in the crown area.

My hair likes:
Poos: QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo (weekly), QP Scalp Stimualting Shampoo (when I want a tingly scalp treatment), QP Neutralizing Shampoo (when relaxing and to clarify)

Conditioners:
Moisturizing - Humectress, Capilo Milk and Honey Conditioner

Protein - Elasta Qp Breakage Control Serum (bi-weekly), Affirm 5n1 (after my relaxers)
Heavy Protein Treatment- Aphoghee (smell doesn't bother me)

Conditioners for CO Washes: Suave Milk & Honey

Moisturizers: Elasta QP Mango Butter, S-Curl No Drip, Carols Daughter Hair Milk, QP Recovery, Motions Light Oil Moisturizer (every blue moon, I LOVE the smell)

Leave-In: QP Recovery, QP H-two, Humectress

Oils: Coconut and EVOO

Serum: Biosilk Silk Therapy (for flat-ironing)

Im a daily bun wearer and I am sure to wash AND deep condition every 3-4 days. I only flat-iron for progress pictures or very special occassions (usually 3-5 times a year). Im a self-relaxer


----------



## KBA (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi 4A/B, mostly B on the edges. These products seem to be working pretty good for my hair. 

SHampoo: 
Keracare 1st Lather Shampoo
Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo 

Conditioner: Elucence, Keracare Humecto 

Moisturizers/Oils: old school Ultra sheen, Kemi Oil, Mango Butter 

Leave In: Elasta QP recovery, Elasta QP H two, Kera Care Leave In, Elasta QP Silk for flat ironing.


----------



## Isis (Feb 5, 2005)

4b here 

*Shampoo:*
Nexxus Botanoil Shampoo

*Conditioners:*
Nexxus Humectress Mosturizing Conditioner
Nexxus Headress Leave-in Conditioner
Biolage Leave-in Hair Tonic
Nexxus Keraphix Reconstructer

*Moisturizers:*
Constant Care for Ends
Water

*Oils:*
Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade
Keracare Essential Oil
Coconut oil
Olive oil
Jojoba oil
Essential oils (lavender, ylang ylang, rosemary, tea tree, peppermint)


----------



## mrslee (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Mona!! 

Shampoos

M/T 
Biolage Fortifying

Conditioners

Ultra Hydrating Biolage
M/T
NTM
Salerm Wheat Germ Mask
GPB

Serums

CHI

Leave In

Lacio Lacio
Surge

Oils

Jojoba
Castor
Rosemary
Ylang Ylang

Clarify with Suave brand


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 5, 2005)

Aiiight...my lovely 4a/b's are coming out of the woodwork! Luv it! 


@Tigerlily - *waving* another check next to Mango Butter on this list! We must be keeping this product on the shelves! Love me some Suave too!

@ Sunkissed - a major Nexxus user among us! hmmmm..lol...You seem to have a good simplified regimen thus far...keep tweaking to find what is really working for you and stick with it. Keep us posted.  Wow..and ur praying for D'Angelo. *Brown Sugar babeeeeeee....*

@ Star - lol at u phasing out the UBH Conditioner while I'm phasing it back into my regimen as a conditioner. r u using the Dew as a leave-in??

@ BabyGurl :notworthy - my new hair inspiration! Oh Snaps! The Aphoghee smell doesn't bother u either?!!! I'm not alone! LOL. See...You and Dana are gonna make me return to my Cathy Howse path of washing and conditioning my hair every 3-4 days again (now that I'm thinking about it...my hair was thriving when I did do it...hmmmm)

@ KBA - Down with the Keracare! AIIIIGHT!!! Annnnnddd another checkmark next to Mango Butter!

@ Isis - another big time Nexxus user among us! Hmmm...it's definitely working for you girl! ur hair is gorgeous and THICK! Good Lawd! I don't know why I don't note water as a moisturizer...considering it's what I primarily drink! Lawd knows it's the best moisturizer there is! Anddd...I'm gonna start eating egg whites!  

@mrslee - HUG! My fellow NTM/MNT user! U do know I am monitoring this Salerm Wheat Germ Mask phase ur going through...*cough* awaiting further results...lol.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 5, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies!
> 
> @Pooh - looking good...and ur lucky that you haven't needed a heavy protein treatment. Ms. Howse put me on to Aphoghee and it's helped me tremendously.
> CON...yup! That's definitely been a staple.
> ...


@Mona - I've been thinking about trying Aphogee but I'm still unsure whether I really need a heavy protein treatment or not.  I just ran out of my Elasta QP BCS and I don't think I'll be doing anymore protein treatments from now on.  My hair feels the same after a protein treatment as with a conditioner treatment with LeKair w/ H6O.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 5, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> @Mona - I've been thinking about trying Aphogee but I'm still unsure whether I really need a heavy protein treatment or not. I just ran out of my Elasta QP BCS and I don't think I'll be doing anymore protein treatments from now on. My hair feels the same after a protein treatment as with a conditioner treatment with LeKair w/ H6O.


 
Then you should definitely stick with what is working for you.  Everybody doesn't need or require a heavier protein treatment.  Pooh knows what works for Pooh's head...especially as your transitioning.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 5, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Then you should definitely stick with what is working for you. Everybody doesn't need or require a heavier protein treatment. Pooh knows what works for Pooh's head...especially as your transitioning.


 
You're so silly, girl!  I'm still learning as I go... happy hair growing!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 5, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> You're so silly, girl!  I'm still learning as I go... happy hair growing!


 
Thank you girl!  You know I wish the same for you!  I'm monitoring folks! LOL.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Feb 5, 2005)

Another 4A/B checking in 

Since proper hair care is still new to me, I'm still trying to figure out what works with my hair.  

Shampoo:
Elasta QP Creme Conditioning
Elasta QP Scalp Stimulating (to clarify)
NTM

Conditions:
Nexxus Humectress
NTM
Keracare Humecto (I've tried it once and I really like it)

Leave In:
Nexxus Headress
NTM

Daily Moisturizers:
Scalp: Surge, Suave Conditioner, Castor Oil, Peppermint, Jojoba Oil
Hair: Elasta QP Mango Butter & Profectiv Break Free


----------



## senimoni (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow thanks for this thread.....I'm making a list of items to get......its getting to big, but thats OK.

Question , how are you guys using your moisturizers and/or oils........ie do you use both, one for your ends and one for the roots, one for the hair, daily or when needed, pre shampoo...I'm lost. I know it sounds stupid for a almost 30 yr old, but I don't know what and how to use it?


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 5, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for this thread.....I'm making a list of items to get......its getting to big, but thats OK.
> 
> Question , how are you guys using your moisturizers and/or oils........ie do you use both, one for your ends and one for the roots, one for the hair, daily or when needed, pre shampoo...I'm lost. I know it sounds stupid for a almost 30 yr old, but I don't know what and how to use it?


 
@natalied - I see ur down with the NTM, Humecto and Mango Butter! Nice, nice!
The 4a/b's seem to be a lover of the Suave cons...nice.

@ Senimoni - Welcome aboard!  And no question is stupid especially when ur learning what to do.  Okay?!  I'm sure the ladies will give there input regarding your question.

I use my moisturizers primarily daily, I use my oils sometimes every two days or when I think my hair needs them.  Most importantly...*I make sure them ends are moisturized* if nothing else.  When I moisturize...I moisturize my whole head.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Mona 

4a/b checking in!!

My hair loves the following

*Shampoos/Conditioners:*
MNT: Poo and Cond
Creme of Nature Poo (alternate)
Breakthru Poo (alternate)
LeKair Cholesterol Conditioner

*Oils*
Wild Growth Oil
Jojoba Oil (100%)

*Other*
Surge
Vitale Relaxer

That's about all I'm using right now!! I find that for me, less is best


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 5, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Mona
> 
> 4a/b checking in!!
> 
> ...


 

HEYYYYYYYYYY CHICA! MUAAAAAAAAH! AND HUGS!  SG's regime is definitely working...so urs is a if it ain't broke...lol...


----------



## taraglam2 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi --- I am a 4b checking in

KENRA Moisturizing Shampoo
KENRA Moisturizing Conditioner
Pantene Instant Conditioner / Detangler - Leave In
REBOUND Instant Moisturizer

AVEDA Anti Humectant Pomade
AVEDA Hang Straight----After week 5 of Relaxer Stretch
DOO GRO Hair Polish Shine Mist


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Feb 6, 2005)

ebony88 said:
			
		

> Hi --- I am a 4b checking in
> 
> KENRA Moisturizing Shampoo
> KENRA Moisturizing Conditioner
> ...



HI Ebony,

Can you share how you use the AVEDA Hang Straight?  What does it do for your hair?


----------



## keylargo (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm a 4a/b with fine hair.  I think distinguishing between fine or coarse texture is helpful.

What I use currently:
Shampoo: Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing 
               NTM 

Moisturizing Conditioner: almost ANY Dominican Conditioner my hair loves (Nacidit avocado,  Henna Queen Milk & Honey, Rysell tropical coconut, Miss Keys etc.) 
                  Keracare Humecto
                  NTM Daily Conditioner
                  Loreal Mega Moisture therapy
                  Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose

Protein Conditioners: Aubrey Organics GPB
                             Lafier Proteinol
                             Aphogee(very rarely used)

Leave-in: Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Moisture Mist
              Biolage Leave-in Tonic
              NTM silk touch

Daily moisture/finishing producs: oils (jojoba, wildgrowth, safflower)
                                            Hollywood beauty castor oil treatment
                                            Motions Salon Herbals Mango Butter
                                            ORS Jojoba oil       
                                             John Freida's Dream curls (for my braid-outs)


----------



## bocagirl (Feb 6, 2005)

4b (I think)

Shampoos:
CON
NTM

Conditioners:
Nexxus Humectress
Keracare Humecto
NTM Hair Mask

Protein:
Aphogee (smell doesn't bother me)
Nexxus Emergencee
Aubrey GPB
Nexxus Keraphix
Mane N Tail (both this for Cathy Howse conditioner mixture and breakage has slowed down tremendously)

Leave In:
NTM

Serum:
NTM

Moisturisers:
Jojoba Oil
Coconut OIl
Paul Mitchell's Foaming Pommade


----------



## dreemssold (Feb 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Hey @ Dreems! Still loving your hair from afar! And it looks good close up too!
> 
> See...I'm noticing some similarities in product usage already....I'll keep peeping future responses to see if it keeps up...


 
_Thanks, Mo !  Poohbear, I wouldn't mess with Aphogee if you don't need it, and like Mona said, ESPECIALLY not during transitioning._


----------



## SandySea (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm in the 4 category. I don't understand the difference between 4a & b so I'll just say that, in it's natural state, my hair is like a soft, kinky cotton ball. No particularly defined curl pattern and pretty easy to comb through. When natural, it appears thick; and when relaxed it appears fine to medium. My routine is pretty simple:

Relaxer (professionally done): Mizani Sensitive Scalp (no-lye)--love it!
Shampoo: Currently L'oreal Nature's therapy Mega moisture (or whatever I feel like using).
Conditioners: Queene Helene Cholesterol, Keracare Humecto, Motions CPR, Aphogee (rarely)
Styling: Shampoo and deep condition weekly, rollerset with Lottabody setting lotion (very dilute), wrap after to loosen curl. Maintain style with dry rollersets at night followed by wrap in the morning. I also wear braids very frequently.
Protective styles: updo when too lazy or humid for anything else.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

Checking in!

@ Ebony- Welcome aboard! *waving* - curious are you a thick/coarse haired 4b?  I'm just curious because I'm noticing the gravitation towards certain products in this thread - I'm fine haired and Kenra (based on the samples I got - didn't really do anything for me - and I'm wondering if that's the reason) - and I'm wondering if Nexxus/Kenra seems to work better for thicker haired 4a/b's?

You have a good stash in your regimen!  The Pantene detangler is the best isn't it?!  It's cheap and it works!

@ KeyLargo - that's a good point - as I stated above - I think there is a potential difference with product usage and hair texture within the 4 range.  I see your down with the CON/NTM!  Nice!

@ BocaGirl - *waving* I see we also use a lot of the same products!  Oooh...I have a newly implemented protein combo - ManeNTail/AO GPB/UBH Conditioner - It's like combining the best of everything! Another check for the non-smellers of Aphoghee (I'm still trying to figure out why folks think it smells so bad  ) and check on NTM serum usage! It's da bomb!

@SandySea - based on your avatar...your routine seems to be working for you.  I think you're a fine haired, 4a/b.  I could definitely see where your fine with the bantu set.  The protective styling is working!


----------



## DatJerseyDyme (Feb 6, 2005)

4a

Shampoos: Nexxus Therappe, Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo
Conditioners: Nexxus Humectress, Nexxus Keraphix, Nexxus Emergencee, Paul Mitchell Supercharged Moisturizer
Leave-ins: Nexxus Headress, Biolage Daily Leave-in Tonic
Moisturizers/Oils/Serums: Elasta QP Mango Butter, Carols Daughter Healthy Hair Butter, EVOO, Coconut Oil, Biosilk Silk Therapy, Smooth 'n Shine, NTM


----------



## Valerie (Feb 6, 2005)

Checking in 
My hair 4b
Natural and highlighted

Shampoos
Mane'n'tail original
Conditioners
Mane 'n' tail 

Moisturisers
Water mixed with glycerine and rosewater
Mane 'n' tail

Essential oils
Rosemary
Bay

Oils
Castor oil
Wildgrowth
Extra virgin olive oil
Vitamin E
Evening primrose

Leave in Spray 
Surge 14

At the moment collarbone length
Hope to be bralength by August 2005
Vitamin Challenge
Super grow out challenge


----------



## bocagirl (Feb 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Checking in!
> 
> @ Ebony- Welcome aboard! *waving* - curious are you a thick/coarse haired 4b?  I'm just curious because I'm noticing the gravitation towards certain products in this thread - I'm fine haired and Kenra (based on the samples I got - didn't really do anything for me - and I'm wondering if that's the reason) - and I'm wondering if Nexxus/Kenra seems to work better for thicker haired 4a/b's?
> 
> ...



Ok just to get this straight.  Are you saying you mix Mane N Tail, GPB and UBH together and use that as a protein treatment?  Do you use heat and how long do you leave it on for?

Thanks


----------



## succeda (Feb 6, 2005)

4b relaxed

shampoo - ntm

conditioner - ntm

co washes - vo5 (they're not too bad for 75 cents   )

leave in - ntm

moisturizers - mango butter, surge, profectiv anti-breakage strenthener, africa's best oil.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Feb 6, 2005)

4a checking in. Check album for products I use. _Add Keracare Detangling and Humecto, Im all out @ the moment..._


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

@DJD! -Looking good!  Congrats on BSL.  4a, Nexxus user...hmmmmm.
another check for mango butter user! and ntm!

@Valerie - Down with the MNT, Surging...very good.

@bocagirl - Yes, I mixed all of them together as my protein conditioner, leave on time may vary as it always does with me.  Yesterday, I wound up leaving it on 2 plus hrs (25 minutes under a heat cap).  This may not be for everyone...but this is what I wanted to try.

@Suceeda - down with NTM! anddd another check for Mango Butter user! I see we both have the same hair goal!  Good Luck! 

@Honeycomb - I heard the Elucence was good.  Noting the WGO and Surge. Good stuff.

I know there's more out there!  lol.  This has actually been helpful to me...thanks everyone for their responses!


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 6, 2005)

i'm a 4a/b also. Conditioner washes, using mayo and eggs, and stretching relaxers helped me grow. the brands i used are not important, in my opinion-- but they can be found in the "About Me" section of my Fotki Acct.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 6, 2005)

4b girl Checking in here.

PRODUCTS

--Shampoo-I use any one, doesn't matter as long as it doesn't have harsh ingredients like pepperment etc.alternate w/nexxus clarifying poo.
--Conditioners-of Course, NTM girl.  NTM DAILY DEEP CONDITIONER
--JOHN FRIEDA FRIZZ EASE Xtra Strength Serum
--Leave In- RUSK SENSORIES SMOOTHER FOR WET HAIR
 -NTM SILK TOUCH LEAVE IN FOR DRY HAIR.
--Oil-JOJOBA OIL
--NTM SERUM FOR SHINE

REGIMEN
Wash once a week
Deep condition once a week
Relaxer- No Lye-creme of Nature or Optimum no lye every 8-10 weeks.
Fan of Wrapping method which I do every night when not stretching relaxer.
Do not wear Protective styles and do not do Co washes.
My Satin Scarf is my Best Friend whih I wear all the time.
length -currently brastrap length right now.
Currently 15 Weeks Post.


----------



## candibaby (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey yall, 4A girl checking in!

*Shampoos*
Nexxus Therappe, Kenra Color Maintenance

*Conditioners*
Nexxus Humectress, Paul Mitchell SuperCharged Moisturizer

*Proteins*
Nexxus Keraphix and Emergencee

*Other*
ORS Carrot Oil, B&B Oil it UP, StaSofFro, Elasta QP H-Two Leave-in, Biosilk Silk Therapy, IC Hair Polisher


----------



## shoelover1972 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi another 4a checking in 

I basically use the same shampoo, conditioner & leave-in (K2H) that my hairdresser uses on my hair and this seems to work (if it ain't broke don't fix it!!!)

*Shampoo*
Keracare

*Conditioners*
Keracare mixed with Roux Porosity Control

*Leave-ins*
K2H
Surge
Profective Healthy Ends & Breakfree
Elasta QP Mango Butter

*Serums*
Keracare Silk n Seal

*Daily spray bottle (own concoction)*
Distilled water, olive oil, grapseed, lavender, peppermint, & rosemary oils


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

@Anky- Your hair looks great! You've made GREAT strides and progress! Congrats! Thanks for checking in and sharing. I noted that u use Suave Humectant...seems a lot of us do as well.

@Sylver2:notworthy - Hi NTM hair goddess! Hmmm..so u don't like mint in your poo...lol. Hi Five on the NTM usage...and u only wash 1x per week -- I'm torn between going back to 2x a week pooing or stick with the 1x. And congrats on making it 15 weeks stretching relaxer! You go! 

@Candibaby - The Nexxus Pusha!!!  Ya hair is looking good! Your Regimen
seems to be doing the trick for ya! Onward to BSL!

@Pradalover - you've got great hair! See the Keracare utilization...got that
in common.....and another check for Mango Butter usage!


----------



## BrEE (Feb 6, 2005)

Shampoos: elucence
Conditioners: kenra
Protein: joico k pak, affirm 5 n 1, hopefully aubrey organics too
Leave-ins: rusk sensories smoother, john freida serum
Relaxer: elasta qp regular


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

Bree...I swear I think u have one of the most simplified use of product on this friggin board...

I hear SouthernGirl in my ear..."Keep it Simple."

I'm trying...I'm trying... 

Bree...ur hair is Gor-g-ous...nothing more to be said.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

simplycee said:
			
		

> Another 4a/b checking in.
> 
> - Motions Oil Moisture Regular Relaxer
> *- Rotating Kenra, Nexxus and NTM shampoos and Conditioners*
> ...


 

Simplycee...I had meant to say that I like how u rotate ur shampoos and conditioners...that's what I do as well.  I read that ur supposed to rotate so your hair doesn't get used to the product and stop working.  I figure if I do this...I won't have to give what I love up.

But I've also seen on this board, folks seeming to do well utilizing just one product continuously.  Always interesting what heads respond to.


----------



## BrEE (Feb 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Bree...I swear I think u have one of the most simplified use of product on this friggin board...
> 
> I hear SouthernGirl in my ear..."Keep it Simple."
> 
> ...




thanks mona 

when i first joined i would go crazy and broke trying to buy everything that was raved about. but now, i'm so happy i've found products that work.


----------



## WaterChylde (Feb 6, 2005)

4a/b here. 
Shampoo: Suave Humectant
Conditioners: Suave Humectant and Milk and Honey, NTM deep recovery mask
Protein: ORS Hair Mayonnaise
Leave-ins: NTM Silk touch leave in, Salerm21
Others: NTM shine serum, Redken Heat Glide, jojoba oil, coconut oil, CDHHB replica (to tame new growth)


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

@Bree - yw 


@Waterchylde - Your progress is GREAT!!!! Wow. And I note the usage of the Suave Humectant and the NTM...I feel u.  Question...how do u like the poo?  I have a bottle in my closet (I meant to get another conditioner), I used once...


----------



## sweetcakes14 (Feb 6, 2005)

Another 4a/b w/ fine hair!

Shampoos:
CON
Nexxuss Therappe
Salerm Protein

Conditioners:
Nexxus Humectress
Salerm Wheat Germ
AO GPB

Moisturizer
ORS Olive Oil Lotion
S-Curl
EVOO

I wash my hair weekly w/ poo and deep condition, alternating between moisturizing and protein conditioner.  I also CW once a week with Suave Humectant Conditioner mixed w/ EVOO and Honey.  I moisturize 2x day mixing my moisturizer with EVOO and S-Curl on my ends. I have noticed a difference in my ends and my hair as I am now 8 weeks post relaxer. I am trying to extend the weeks between relaxers and am trying to hold out to 10 weeks. Spraying S-Curl on my hair daily has helped keep my hair soft.  By now my edges would be hard and crispy!  I hope I can hold out two more weeks.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

@ Sweetcakes! Hola fine haired sista!  U must tell me how u like the Salerm poo.  I now also must remember to add evoo and honey to my Suave Humectant...I've been using that ish dolo.  ur hair is looking good in that 1/19 rollerset.


----------



## webby (Feb 6, 2005)

I think I'm a 4...I just wanted to come in here to see what everyone else was doing to grow their hair  (taking notes)


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

webby said:
			
		

> I think I'm a 4...I just wanted to come in here to see what everyone else was doing to grow their hair  (taking notes)


 
Heyyyyyyyyyy Webby!  C'mon in gurl!!!  I'm noting things as I go through
the thread as well.


----------



## Hair2day (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello MonaLisa    I am a 4a medium wih permanent hair color.  

Shampoos: CON Ultra moisturing -green & white bottle (used every 3 days)
Conditioners: UBH deep conditioner(used everytime I shampoo)
                   Lucas exclusives moisturizing conditioner
                   Aphogee treatment for damage hair (used 1 week after perm)
                   Infusium 23 leave in conditioner(regular formula)
Moisturizers: UBH lotion creme moisiturizer(daily 2 times a day)
                  Sta Sof Fro(used to aid in airdtrying & baggie method)         Oils: Evoo(used daily)

**I color my new growth 3 times a year**
Thank you for this thread MonaLisa!  It is good to know what is working for other 4a/b's.


----------



## msincognito (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Great thread!!!

I am a 4b-relaxed and fine

I use CON  lye relaxer (professionally), relaxing every 7 weeks

Shampoos:  CON, Nexxus Biotin, Motions

Conditioners: Mizani Moisturefuse, NTM Daily, Motions, LeKair Cholesterol, 

Proteins:  Emergencee, Milk Protein, Aphogee

Leave Ins: Lacio Lacio, Surge

Moisturizers: WGO, Surge Moisture Max (newly purchase/haven't decided if I 
                   like it or not), Profectiv Mega Moisture

Routine: 2 washes weekly, 1 regular shampoo, 1 co-wash.  I usually wear 
            hair in updos.


----------



## chicamorena (Feb 6, 2005)

4a/b

My hair loves:
Kenra MC, Mane and Tail, Elucence, and Elasta products

Other:
Aphogee Treatment
Hi Pro Pac conditioner for Damaged hair
Keracare Humecto + Isoplus conditioning shampoo
Surge mixed with tea tree oil
Olive oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, coconut oil, shea butter, & qp mango butter
Creme of Nature Mild Lye Relaxer


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

@ Hair2Day - I see ur down with the CON - that's a staple for me & I see ur a Ultra Black Hair Care user...that's what I used on my road back to getting my hair correct.  I've recently re-implemented the conditioner.  I'm glad the thread has been helpful, I'm also learning. 

@ MsIncognito - Hey Fine Haired one!  Another down with the CON...I peep the NTM, Aphoghee usage.  Another commonality.  Your updo is cute!  Happy Hair Growing to you!!

@ChicoMorena - Lovely Hair!  Thick..Geez...I wanna be close to that one day! Noting Aphoghee usage, Humecto and qp Mango Butter...I got all that in my regime. Cool.  Chico - how often do you poo? 1x or 2x per week...and do you CO wash at all?  thanks.


----------



## chicamorena (Feb 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> @ChicaMorena - Lovely Hair!  Thick..Geez...I wanna be close to that one day! Noting Aphoghee usage, Humecto and qp Mango Butter...I got all that in my regime. Cool.  Chica - how often do you poo? 1x or 2x per week...and do you CO wash at all?  thanks.





I do a regular wash and deep condition once a week, usually on Fridays.  For the last few months I've been condition washing my hair once a week, usually on Tuesdays.  If I rollerset my hair and wear it straight I'll only wash my hair once a week.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

chicamorena said:
			
		

> I do a regular wash and deep condition once a week, usually on Fridays. For the last few months I've been condition washing my hair once a week, usually on Tuesdays. If I rollerset my hair and wear it straight I'll only wash my hair once a week.


 
That sounds like a possible gameplan.  I want to implement some more moisture during this cold weather..I may go back to the CO washes now 1x and a reg. wash/deep con on Saturdays.  

Thanks Chica!


----------



## Nice (Feb 6, 2005)

4a/b (mostly b) checking in.

See my album for all the products that I use.  Elucence Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner is also one of my favorites


----------



## taraglam2 (Feb 6, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> HI Ebony,
> 
> Can you share how you use the AVEDA Hang Straight?  What does it do for your hair?



If I have a lot of new growth---usually after week 4 or 5---is when the AVEDA HANG STRAIGHT comes into play.

After I have rinsed the conditioner out of my hair I towel dry my hair and I apply it to the new growth and sparingly through out the rest of my hair.  Then I sit under the dryer or blow dry.  The girls at the AVEDA shop use it after they blow dry their hair--- but they are wearing their hair natural and use it to get the relaxed look.  I really like it!!

What it does for my hair is it gives it that shiny straight sleek look with minimal product usage.  It is not oily or greasy.  AVEDA HANG STRAIGHT just gives it the look of "wow she has pretty hair"----  you see my hair and not the products (ie...oil sheen, oily moisturizing creams etc.)

Take care---- Ebony88


----------



## lowkeyhomie (Feb 6, 2005)

fellow 4a/b checking in

Shampoo:
NTM
Surge
CON-green and white bottle
Ion Clarifying Shampoo

Conditioners:
NTM Hair Mask
Elasta QP DPR-11
Nexxus Humectress
Suave Milk and Honey, Humecant

Reconstructors:
Aussie 3 Minute Miracle
Aphogee

Leave Ins:
NTM Silk Touch
Aussie Hair Insurance
Cantu Repair Cream
Garneir Fructis Long and Strong

Other:
Kemi Oyl
Elast QP Mango Butter
Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil
Proclaim Carrot Oil Cream
Ntm Serum
Surge 14
BB Super Gro
Isoplus Oil Sheen
Dark and Lovely Cholesterol
Motions CPR
Castor Oil
EVOO


----------



## KAddy (Feb 6, 2005)

webby said:
			
		

> I think I'm a 4...I just wanted to come in here to see what everyone else was doing to grow their hair  (taking notes)


 
Me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I should share mine...  

Shampoo: _PhytoSpecific Vital Force_ - I have been using this for 4 months and my hair loves it. I am going to try the PhytoSpecific Intense Nutrition next
ETA: I used the PhytoSpecific Intense Nutrition and that is EXCELLENT!!!!

Conditioners: _PhytoSpecific Vital Force_. I really don't know of anything else. Right now I am still trying out my Wheat Germ Conditioner by BPT. So far it is good.
ETA: I used Salerm Wheat Germ Mask and it's OK. I need to use it more to see what it really does.

Protein: _Milky reconstructor_. I don't think my hair really likes the Emergencee. (DC ladies I think it will be up for grabs too  )
ETA: I have used the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor (a light cream protein that smells delightful) I think my hair likes this. 

Leave-ins: _Lacio Lacio, H-Two_

Relaxer: Like I even need to go there...  

Oils: _Castor, Coconut, Jojoba _
ETA: WGO, I have been using this for a few days now.

_Oh Yeah, my hair is *4 abcdefg*  _

_This is an EXCELLENT thread Mona. Good looking out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Miosy (Feb 6, 2005)

4a/b checking in 

Shampoo: Elucence, Giovanni 3x treat, Tresemme clarifier
Deep Conditioners: Humecto (in tub) and Elasta qp DPR-11
Detangling CO: Elucence conditioner
Leave-ins: NTM cream leave-in & WGO mixed together, alternate w. Lacio Lacio
Light Protein: GBP
Heavy Protein: Nexxus Emergency


----------



## shoelover1972 (Feb 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> @Pradalover - you've got great hair! See the Keracare utilization...got that
> in common.....and another check for Mango Butter usage!



AWWWW thanks MonaLisa 
I just love Keracare products (the conditioner smells lovely). I have just started using EQP Mango Butter (also a lovely smell) - so far so good.

I forgot to add that I also use S-curl on my new growth


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

@Nice - Heard good things about the Elucence.  Considering adding as Adrienne uses it. Hair is looking good girl.  I'm trying to keep up pace with you.  Go Phyto!

@Dion - aka DPJ!  Feeling you on the NTM/CON poos, noted the mask usage, got the Suaves, Aphoghee and check! another mango butter user!

I'm definitely seeing a pattern of product usage that seems to be working for this type hair on this board.

@ PhytoPusha!  Your hair is a Phytolover...duly noted!  Okay..ur not gonna do the Emergencee...no Aphoghee consideration?  And thank you for the thread compliment! (could ya hook a sister up with a star or two... ...lol)

@Miosy - hmmm...another Elucence user...Good Chick!  I see Humecto in THE TUB! (THICK AND CREAMY!) awww shucks..NTM leave in 

@PradaLover - YW!


----------



## KAddy (Feb 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> @ PhytoPusha! Your hair is a Phytolover...duly noted! Okay..ur not gonna do the Emergencee...no Aphoghee consideration? And thank you for the thread compliment! (could ya hook a sister up with a star or two... ...lol)


 
I tried Aphogee as well (I bought one of those sample packs) and the results weren't that great.  When I was cleaning under my sink (all those hair products, ya'll know what I mean) I "found" some Aphogee Intensive 2 min Keratin Reconstructor that I may try out again.

I really think my hair doesn't like heavy protein. Is that weird?

ETA: I gave you some stars..Yay!


----------



## WaterChylde (Feb 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> @Waterchylde - Your progress is GREAT!!!! Wow. And I note the usage of the Suave Humectant and the NTM...I feel u. Question...how do u like the poo? I have a bottle in my closet (I meant to get another conditioner), I used once...


The shampoo is ok and does a great job cleaning my hair. Now, my scalp that's a different story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Recently my scalp's been kinda gunky and I've tried using more poo to clear it out but it stripped my hair in the process. I even did an ACV rinse but there is still some gunk. Not really sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

KAddy said:
			
		

> I tried Aphogee as well (I bought one of those sample packs) and the results weren't that great.  When I was cleaning under my sink (all those hair products, ya'll know what I mean) I "found" some Aphogee Intensive 2 min Keratin Reconstructor that I may try out again.
> 
> I really think my hair doesn't like heavy protein. Is that weird?
> 
> ETA: I gave you some stars..Yay!


 

     THANK UUUUUUUUUUUUUU PUSHA!  LOL.


@WaterChylde...hmmm...I don't remember who it was...perhaps someone will chime in regarding the use of baking soda for clarifying as it's gentle.  I've been so far so good with my Keracare,CON and NTM poos.  The only one I may adopt into rotation is the Elucence...so let me leave well enough alone.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## senimoni (Feb 6, 2005)

What is NTM?


----------



## MissB (Feb 6, 2005)

3c/4a/4b relaxed checking in:

Shampoos: Wash weekly with one of the following...

Keracare Hydrating & Detangling
Elucence Moisture Benefits
Redken Hair Cleansing Cream (clarifying)

Conditioners:
Keracare Humecto (tub)
Elucence Moisture Balance (leave-in and deep conditioner)
Elucence EMRT (light protein; use every 2 weeks)
Roux Porosity Control Conditioner (use every 2 weeks)

Relaxer: Vitale High Comfort (thinking of switching to Phytospecific next month)

Maintenance Products:

Keracare Essential Oils for the Hair
Keracare High Sheen Glossifier (use on scalp 2X/week)
Straight Request Silky Milk (Soft Hold)
Keracare Silken Seal serum (use on ends only)
Fantasia Hair Polisher for Color Treated Hair (use on wet hair only)
Elucence Silk Hydrating Elixir (use on dry hair)
L'Occitane Ultra Rich Hair Cream ( I am finishing this up. I am still searching for the perfect moisturizer.)


----------



## MissB (Feb 6, 2005)

Neutrogena Triple Moisture


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

KAddy said:
			
		

> I tried Aphogee as well (I bought one of those sample packs) and the results weren't that great.  When I was cleaning under my sink (all those hair products, ya'll know what I mean) I "found" some Aphogee Intensive 2 min Keratin Reconstructor that I may try out again.
> 
> I really think my hair doesn't like heavy protein. Is that weird?
> 
> ETA: I gave you some stars..Yay!


 
@KAddy...I had meant to say this before I became overwhelmed with the stars...everybody's hair doesn't necessarily need heavy protein...I never used heavy protein until I encountered Ms. Howse...and it made a difference for me...so I will continue to utilize...that just might not be the case with your hair.  If the Pusha's hair responds better to utilizing a lighter protein...continue rolling with what responds to your hair...we neva...want to work...against...da hair.  Hair rules!


----------



## KAddy (Feb 6, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> @KAddy...I had meant to say this before I became overwhelmed with the stars...everybody's hair doesn't necessarily need heavy protein...I never used heavy protein until I encountered Ms. Howse...and it made a difference for me...so I will continue to utilize...that just might not be the case with your hair. If the Pusha's hair responds better to utilizing a lighter protein...continue rolling with what responds to your hair...we neva...want to work...against...da hair. Hair rules!


 
Thanks girlie. I don't think my hair likes the heavy stuff.   It does love the lighter ones though and I decided to just use my light ones every other week.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

@Senimoni - I guess we need to start to doing a breakdown of new acronyms...glad u know what NTM is! 

Hola @ Ms.B! *waving* - gonna try that AO GPB pre-poo...followed with the Keracare/Humecto.  I'm mad I'm gonna wind up buying some Elucence behind this thread. *sigh*


----------



## RachelL (Feb 7, 2005)

Another 4a checking in.

Shampoos:
Keracare Hydrating Detangling
Elucence
Kenra Moisturizing

Conditioners:
Keracare Humecto (tub)
Elucence
Kenra Moisturizing

Protein:
Dudley's Hair Rebuilder
Affirm 5-in-1

Leave Ins:
Giovanni Direct
Lacio Lacio
Salerm


----------



## chicamorena (Feb 7, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> That sounds like a possible gameplan.  I want to implement some more moisture during this cold weather..I may go back to the CO washes now 1x and a reg. wash/deep con on Saturdays.
> 
> Thanks Chica!




You're very welcome!


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi 4a/b Sisters!  

Checking in.  I'm a newbie and a 4a/b. (Honestly, I don't know the difference between a and b so I'm assuming I have both).  Since I'm a newbie, I'm not recommending anything this is just what I am currently doing:

Surging 2 x day
Scalp massage challenge
Surge Woogie Cream
baggie method buns
no heat method
relaxer stretch (only on week 4 from touchup-plan to go 12 weeks)
multivit, Kal Super Silica, MSM, Biotin
wash 3x week
deep condition 2x week


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 7, 2005)

Hola Rachel L-  Hair is looking good in that avatar!  Check, down with Keracare - dangit! there goes that Elucence again! lol.  Humecto (TUB) - you know the deal!  You have good products and a simplified regimen.

Welcome CBC to the LHCF! *Throws up hair gang sign-make one up...lol*
Your game plan sounds good to get on the road to healthy hair growing.  I see that you have vitamins included in your regimen...make sure that you drink PLENTY of water...good for the skin and hair...we moisturize inside out! 

So nice to see a fellow Woojee Cream user!  yeah! I felt so alone!  I love that ish!


----------



## ms_kenesha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey  

I am a 4A/B, medium to thick strands, spongey hair texture when natural

My hair likes:
Poos: Elucence MB, Nioxin Protective Smoothing, Paul Mitchell Tea Tree (clarifying)

Conditioners:
Moisturizing - Tropical Milk Protein, Motions CPR, V05 Blueberries/Cream, Strawberries/Cream, Pina Colada

Protein - Aubrey GPB (bi-weekly), Aphogee (after my relaxers)

Conditioners for CO Washes: The V05s

Moisturizers: What's that?  j/k I rarely use them, but when if I do, I use Carol's Daughter Hair Milk.

Leave-In: Loreal Vive Smoothing, Salerm 21

Oils: Jojoba

Serum: Neutrogena Triple Moisture


----------



## bocagirl (Feb 7, 2005)

THanks Mona


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey Ms.K! - Go Phyto!  lol. Checking...down with Aphoghee, got the NTM serum in regi...cool.

_*As far as heavier protein treatments...I've noted that the thread is leaning towards Aphoghee and a few Emergencees.*_

@bocagirl - yw!


----------



## PaperDoll (Feb 7, 2005)

No one ever makes a post for people with 4z hair like mine  so I guess I'll join and say I'm a 4b with fine hair


I'm still trying to determine what products work best for me so here's an incomplete list (a REALLY incomplete list LOL)

*Shampoo:
*Nioxin

*Conditioners:*
Nexxus Humectress 
Nexxus Keraphix 
Nioxin

*Moisturizers:*
Still working on this one ...nothing seems to work 

*Oils:*
Kemi Oil
Coconut oil
Olive oil
Vitamin E oil
Aloe Vera Oil


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL @ Paperdoll!  Welcome aboard!  I'm sorry!  I wasn't familiar with that particular type...Z...so, I guess that makes u unique and special! 

Hopefully, the thread will still be beneficial to you..to see what other 4's are
doing with their hair and what works for them.

It takes a minute to find out what products your hair responds to..but u seem to be heading in the right path!  I hope you find a moisturizer that works...but if not...if the oils work for you..stick with that.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PaperDoll (Feb 7, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> I wasn't familiar with that particular type...Z...so, I guess that makes u unique and special! QUOTE]
> 
> Too funny! You know I was joking right?  I just say I have 4z cuz sometimes this is some rough stuff that I have on my head....just difficult and doesn't seem to "fit" the categories like everyone else's hair LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 7, 2005)

PaperDoll said:
			
		

> MonaLisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Feb 7, 2005)

*NEWBIE * 4- something checking in!!!   

I'm also a reformed PJ (kinda) but I listed the things I always go back to

*Shampoo: * 
Breakthru (yellow bottle)
CON detangling (luuurrve it)

*Conditioner:*
Moisture:
  Humectress (i love love love this)
  CON
  PM Super charged
Protein: (lite)
  Keraphix
  Omnipak

Deep conditioner:
  Omnipak
  Motions CPR

*Leave in*:
Humectress
Razac (diluted for rollersets) 

*Serums*:
NTM
Matrix sleek.look

*Moisture during week:*
Surge Potion #9 oil
Activilong paris
Surge

*Vitamins:*
MSM 3000mg/ day
centrum multi
Bitotin 1600mcg/day
Vitamin E (for skin)

I used this for two weeks now and it has stoppped the breakage/shedding that i've been having.  I bought aphogee and am going to do that in a week.

yea.. I think I got every thing.  Thanks everyone for submitting.  It's really going to help.


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Feb 7, 2005)

*BB sticks her head in the door, quietly exits*


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 7, 2005)

Hola! @ TuffCookie!  Welcome aboard and thank you for sharing your product list!  Glad the list is helpful to you. 

BB......you know u need to get up on in here and close the door! 

I know there's mad 4's MIA up in here!


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Feb 7, 2005)

checking in


----------



## missenm (Feb 7, 2005)

Checking In.  

Poo:  Design Essentials Moisturizing Shampoo
Conditioner:  Desugn Essentials Stimulations
Protein:  Aphoghee (Used for the first time Saturday)
Moisturizers/Leave In:  DE HCO Leave-In, Theraputics Leave-In (cream based)

I am attempting to remember to SUrge on a daily basis.


----------



## reformatio (Feb 7, 2005)

Hair type - 4b [thick, coarse, prone to dryness]
Shampoo - Nexxus Therappe
Conditioner - Nexxus Humectress
Reconstructor - Nexxus Keraphix
Oil - Nexxus Botanic Oil


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 7, 2005)

Hola Champagne Wishes!

Welcome aboard Missenm (hope the aphoghee didn't scare you...) and Reformtio (ahhh...a Nexxus user...thick haired...)

Thank you for checking in!


----------



## HWAY (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi! Another 4a/b checking in.
I shampoo and condition weekly with Elucence after leaving GPB in for 30 mins.
Aphogee every 5-6 weeks.
Currently moisturizing with MyHoneryChild type 4 creme and moelle de boeuf mixed with castor oil. 
No heat except when used by stylist.
Current goal: To stretch my relaxer to 8 weeks. I'm 5 weeks post relaxer. Hope I make it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey HWAY!  Welcome aboard!

_This friggin Elucence again....I swear I feel my fingers itchin...cause there must be summin to this one!_

_Game plan seems good...U CAN STRETCH TO 8 WEEKS!  UR HAIR WILL THANK U FOR IT.  I'm planning on stretching to 12 minimum...16 max..._

_keep moisturized...minimal manipulation and it can be done! _


----------



## Cowgirl (Feb 7, 2005)

Howdy  Another 4B checking in.

*My hair likes*:
*Poos*: Alternate between Nexxus Therappe & NTM
*Conditioners*: Alternate between Nexxus Humectress & NTM 
*Deep Condition*: Nexxus Humectress w/heat or NTM Mask
*Moisturizer/Leave In* - Nexxus Humectress, NTM Silk Touch & Coconut oil mixed with water.
*Protein* - Affirm 5n1 (after my Affirm relaxer)
*Other Treatment*- Nexxus Emergencee as needed
*Oils*: Coconut and EVOO
*Serum*: NTM Healing Shine Serum


----------



## Falon (Feb 8, 2005)

10% 4a 90% 4b over here! 

Stretching is possible for 4b's I stretched to 15 weeks. For the last 2 I did extensions. I self relaxed and underprocessed after that so I corrected after only 7 weeks. But now I'm back on the stretch...it can be done.


----------



## sithembile (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm 4b/relaxed/thick hair

Check out my signature for my fave products!


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2005)

4a checking in. 
My products are in my album (pw in my profile). My regimine is in my journal.


----------



## LadyChe (Feb 8, 2005)

4a/b checking in...

Prepoo - honey and EVOO - excellent for New Growth

Poo -
DPL - Sulfate free/scent free
L'Anza Protein Plus 
DDTA

Conditioners
PM Supercharged
Biosilk Hydrating
Protein - lowest to highest
AO GPB
Aphogee 2 Minute Intensive
Emergencee

Leave In
L'Anza Protein Leave IN
Salerm 21
NTM silk touch
Hamadi Shea Leave In 

Moisture/Shine
Jane Carter Solution - Nourish and Shine - This is the TRUTH. Really it is!
Hamadi Shea Leave In
Glycerine and rosewater spray

Just when I wanted to simplify my regime - along comes Elucence. Dang.


----------



## Jenai (Feb 8, 2005)

4a/b checking in.  Let's see, since PJism is still affecting me, I do not have a set regime yet.  Hair likes deep conditioners, castor oil, EVOO, and gentle handling overall.


----------



## lshevonne (Feb 8, 2005)

Shampoo: Elasta QP, Suave Clarify
Conditioner Wash: Suave Coconut

Conditioner: Elasta QP (Not sure which one), Suave Coconut, Silk Elements & Porosity

Protein: (Working on this one) 

Moisturizers: B&B Oil Moisturizer

Oils: EVOO & Almond Oil Mixture

Serum: John Freida

Seal Ends: Ultra Sheen or Indian Hemp Grease 

Relaxer: Silk Elements (Regular) Every 10-12 weeks

I shampoo & condition once a week, sometimes I'll do a conditioner wash as well.  
Protective Styles at least 5 days a week. (Bun or French Rolls).
Sleep with hair in a high pony and wear silk wrap.
I'm currently doing the Super grow out challenge.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 8, 2005)

@ Cowgirl - I'm seeing the progress in your avatar! Yee-haw!  Do u think switching to the Affirm Lye did it for you?  I see that NTM in effect.  It's the ish.

Hey Falon!  Congrats on the stretching!  yes! it can be done!  Ur hair is so going to thank you for it!

@ Sithembile - Welcome aboard 4b! thick hair...hmmm...Nexxus...lol.

@ Queenie - thank you for sharing with the 4's!

Welcome aboard Lady Che!  I feel u on the Elucence....it's starting to call me as well...I'm sure I'll breakdown by the time summer gets here and poo starts running low.

@GiGi - Well your "unset" regime sounds pretty good so far - whatever works for you - stick with it!  U don't have to switch around to everything!

@Lshevonne - I haven't tried the Suave Coconut, I've been so in love with the Milk & Honey...may give that a go during the summer.  If you like John Frieda (I used to use the relax) - You will LOVE the NTM serum.


----------



## star (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, I am using the UBH Dew. THe main thing I like about UBH conditoner is the stimulation. But I decieded to spike my other conditoners with pepperment oil. I have so many condtioners and want to only use the one that keep my hair soft. UBH is OK. But the others I am using are GREAT.  




			
				MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Aiiight...my lovely 4a/b's are coming out of the woodwork! Luv it!
> 
> 
> @Tigerlily - *waving* another check next to Mango Butter on this list! We must be keeping this product on the shelves! Love me some Suave too!
> ...


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 9, 2005)

Oooh! What took me so long to pop into this thread? :scratchch Mo' got me called out by name and everything!  My regimen is in my journal. There are "3 Ps" that I always keep in mind. *Patience*... it ain't gonna be waistlength overnight, but it is growing at a steady pace. That's what counts. *Perseverance*... gotta follow this thing through to the end and last but not least, *Preservation*.... protecting the length that is accumulated so it results in me reaching my goal. My hair loves moisture, moisture and more moisture. I never draw a comb through it if I hear "crackle". I'm funny like that. Maybe that's why I only wear it straight after getting a relaxer, maybe a day or so, until I whip out the bottle of S-Curl and squirt away.


----------



## Cowgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> @ Cowgirl - I'm seeing the progress in your avatar! Yee-haw! Do u think switching to the Affirm Lye did it for you? I see that NTM in effect. It's the ish.


 
Thank you Mona.  It was sweet of you to notice.  And yes, I whole heartedly think switching to the Affirm Lye from the no-lye relaxer was vital for me.  It has made a world and a half of difference on my hair.


And AJD, it's about time girl. You know we been waiting on you to pay us a visit and impart some more wisdom.


----------



## adelineh3 (Feb 10, 2005)

Your hair is beautiful.  Do you blowdry your hair at all?  If not, how do you dry your hair and how often do you comb it?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm a 4ab mix- my back is b my front is a  erplexed   genetics...anyhow my regime since my b/c is a prepoo sulur8 mix w glover's and castor oil cond.  after 1 hr wash w/ ORS shampoo and the mayo. I use the carrot creme and MNT as a leave in.  My hair is thriving on this mixture. My twa is getting longer. I also use S curl/carefree curl moisurizers b4 bed and work. oops- I almost forgot Surge.  U guys turned me into a PJ, but I ain't mad at ya! My hair is growing like a weed and I'm gonna try kelp next!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 10, 2005)

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> And AJD, it's about time girl. You know we been waiting on you to pay us a visit and impart some more wisdom.



Gurl... what can I say that I haven't said already? I feel like I done preached out the whole of my sermon... ain't nuttin' more left! I'm sure ya'll tired of my repetitious behind!


----------



## LookieLoo (Feb 10, 2005)

<--- 4A here!  


Shampoos:
Creme of Nature Detangling Shampoo
Revlon Roux Porosity Control Shampoo

Conditioners:
Revlon Roux Porosity Control Conditioner
Lekair Cholesterol Plus

Protein Treatment:
Nexxus Keraphix

Other:
100% pure jojoba oil

Daily Vitamins (all Solgar or Twinlab brands):
multivitamin
flaxseed oil
evening primrose oil
pantothenic acid
biotin
silica
inositol

My natural texture is 4A, but I have a texturizer. My current hair length is approx. 15", measured from the center of my scalp and pulled straight. My rate of growth is 1/2" to 3/4" per month.

I wash my hair twice a week (alternating between the creme and roux shampoos). Then I apply the roux conditioner and comb my hair with a seamless comb. After that I smear on cholesterol (over the conditioner) from roots to ends, put on a plastic conditioning cap and sit under my hood dryer for 15-20 minutes. Then I rinse, rub on a little jojoba oil, and let it air-dry.

About twice a month, I do a reconstructive treatment. After I shampoo/rinse my hair, I slather keraphix on my hair, put on a conditioning cap and sit under the hood dryer for 20 minutes. Then I deep-condition, as usual.

Apart from the jojoba oil after washing, I never use products on my hair (i don't like the way they feel/smell). I only use seamless combs. I almost never use heat (blow-dryers, flat-irons) on my hair. Every night I sleep with a satin scarf, and I have a satin pillowcase.


----------



## hottopic (Feb 10, 2005)

4 a/b checking in .......I am a product junkie....so to list what my hair likes would be pointless....It loves everything I put in it. Except hair gel.


----------



## felicia (Feb 10, 2005)

4 a/b here

right now i wash with pantene for relaxed hair
do nice and gloss hot oil treatment(ccd recommended)
kenra color maintence conditioner, but now trying the MC
leave ins neutrogena serum and aveda elixir(which they are discontinuing *cries*

use aphogee protein treatment whenever i feel the need


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 10, 2005)

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Thank you Mona.  It was sweet of you to notice.  And yes, I whole heartedly think switching to the Affirm Lye from the no-lye relaxer was vital for me.  It has made a world and a half of difference on my hair.
> 
> 
> And AJD, it's about time girl. You know we been waiting on you to pay us a visit and impart some more wisdom.



Oh yeah, Cowgirl! I just caught a peep at your pics! You are really sneakin' up on me there! Very nice!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 14, 2005)

Can I just say Thank you Diva for gracing us with your presence!!!! 
The big time type 4 inspiration!  I'm definitely going to be mentally chanting the 3 p's.  I just not too long told Dreems that I felt like my ish wasn't growing!  But I must be patient...I know...and stay moisturized.  I can do this...I will reach my goal!!

@ Cowgirl...YUP...I'se been watchin!  lol.  Again, great progress!

Hey Natrl!  Stick with what works!  You could almost stop being a pj if you know ur current products are working for you.

@ LookieLoo! *waving*  Feel u on the CON...I use the green and white bottle...that's definitely a staple.  You've got a great overall regimen happening!

Hot Topic - Mad at the confessed p.junkyism....lol.  Up there spending boot and jeans money!  Do you girl!

@Felicia - wow...u have a nice, simple regimen.  If it works, stick with it!!!

Nice to see so much feedback on this thread...we are not alone...we've got each other...lol.


----------



## phynestone (Feb 14, 2005)

4a/b checking in 

Shampoos: Nexxus Therappe

Conditioners: Nexxus Humectress, LeKair Cholesterol, Infusium 23, Nexxus Headdress

Moisturizers: Mango Butter, Profectiv Healthy Ends, Soft and Beautiful Botanicals

Oils/Grease: Frenchee's (Dog Mane), Glover's Medicated Formula (yellow tube w/ blue top)


----------



## Tonya (Feb 14, 2005)

4A in the house.  Still working on a simplet regimen.erplexed


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi @ 19Sweetie - Thanks for checking in and sharing!  A Nexxus user I see (Candibaby will be pleased...lol); have noted Mango Butter usage...


Waving @ Tonya!  Why am I mad at peeping....member join date...2002...followed by...Still working on a simple regimen....

Okay Lady T!  It's 2005!  Let's make it happen!  You can do it!!!  Sort through them products and choose what really works and what u can't do without.


----------



## KathyMay (Feb 14, 2005)

4ab checking in again.  I have taken my twists out after two months, thanks to new growth from using Surge 14 and Glover's mane mix with WGO.  I am on the right track to hit shoulder length by Dec 2005.


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Feb 14, 2005)

4a/b'er pokin my head in again... just got my hair done. All curly and looking mighty sweet (not trying to brag, here). Just wondering.... is your hair longer when it's wet or dry? I never knew the answer to that.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 14, 2005)

@KathyMay - congratulations on your progress towards shoulder length!

@BHB - umm...hopefully someone will check in with an answer to that question.  lol..I ain't the one to answer it.


----------



## dstdiva (Feb 14, 2005)

4a/b/nappy & crunchy checking in!

i'm trying to figure out (again) what works for me, but this is what i normally use;

shampoo: CON
conditioner: pantene s&s
protein: nexxus emergencee (love it!)
oils: coconut and evoo
moisturizer: just started using moeulle de boeuf and mango butter
i'm really interested in the ntm products since everybody seems to love them.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi dstdiva -  I see CON....can't really go wrong with that in my book!  And girl..see my thread on how NTM saved me this weekend...that product was a godsend to me this weekend.  I pray they do not stop making that conditioner or I will cry.

anyhoo, u seem to have a simplified regimen and ain't nuthin wrong with that.
I'm trying to adhere to less is more myself.


----------



## dstdiva (Feb 14, 2005)

where can you get the ntm products? the bss or what?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought I already posted in this thread!! 

4a all the way!
Poos: Nexxus Therape, NTM, MNT, Elucence MB
Conditioners: MNT, NTM Daily Deep, NTM Mask, Elucence MB, GF 3 min mask,VO5
Protiens:Nexxus Keraphix, Affirm 5 in 1
Leave in's:NTM Silk touch, Salerm 21, any of the conditioners above
Serums:NTM healing shine serum, Elucence silk hydrating elixer
Oils: Lotion Motion #9
Daily Moisturizers: S-curl


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 14, 2005)

brownhaired_bonanza said:
			
		

> 4a/b'er pokin my head in again... just got my hair done. All curly and looking mighty sweet (not trying to brag, here). Just wondering.... is your hair longer when it's wet or dry? I never knew the answer to that.


It's longer when wet. The hair stretches when wet and shrinks when dry. HTH


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 14, 2005)

@dst - You should hopefully find the NTM at your friendly neighborhood drugstore....like Walgreens, etc.  Check Target/Walmart as well. 

@DSD- Girl, u mean u didn't?  LOL.  I know that you have obligations to many threads...so it could've gotten blurry!  But ya here now!  That's all that matters!
DSD is down with NTM!!!!   Whatever you're doing chick, it's working for you! I'm just trying to be like you!  See you in the end of the year progress photos!!


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Feb 14, 2005)

3c/4a checking in. Just wanted to let you ladies know that you all have such lovely hair. Hopefully i figure out how to use my digital camera soon and i'll be able to share my hair growth progress with yall.

Right now my hair is feelin:

conditioner:NTM ofcourse/ thinkin of altnernating between mane and tail

shampoo: Pantene pro-v for relaxed and natural hair/ i wanna switch to mane and tail

leave-ins: NTM silk

current length: just past shoulder
2005 goal: BSL
Ultimate goal: 4" below BSL


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 14, 2005)

@ LeNghtyDreAms -Welcome aboard to the fam!  Thank u for sharing your regimen and I hope u keep us posted of your progress this year. Good luck with your BSL goal for the year...I'm praying just to make it to armpit this year and thicken up some more!

Yup...NTM is the shiznit...I said it.  MNT is good too girl.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like we have a pretty good chunk of info on this thread... I want to thank everybody for contributing.  

I have now decided since the beginning of the thread to just finish up my UBH Conditioner that I have (not the same to me, like it used to be) and just utilize MNT and AO GPB for my light protein conditioners.

I also like the combo of the NTM Mask with the Daily Deep Conditioner (even though Sylver sees no use for the Mask  )

I love my Keracare poo...I love my CON poo...I love them even better mixed together...it really agrees with *MY* hair (y'all don't try this at home).  I have not stepped into the experimental phase of mixing all three of my poos together or I won't have anything to rotate...

thanks to mrslee, audra and Dana03, I will be implementing Salerm Wheat Germ in the spring/summer months when I wear my own hair out (that 14 bucks a box hurts my lil heart, but I'm game).

For moisturizing conditioners, I am definitely settled and comfortable with the Humecto and NTM.

I'm gonna try babygurl's (I so love that chile's hair, praying my hair will grow up to be like hers by 2006) mixture of the Aphoghee and Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum, if that doesn't fly for me, then I will try the DRC-28.

And I have a relaxer - finally, that I can settle down and grow old with after all these years!

I finally feel a sense of peace and comfort at no more trying a whole bunch of things anymore and finally settling into a genuine hair routine and I really have this board and all the lovely ladies who have contributed their experiences and product usage to me since I found it. 

Namaste...lol.


----------



## keylargo (Feb 20, 2005)

Good for you Mona!! and if you discover something new, let us know


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2005)

keylargo said:
			
		

> Good for you Mona!! and if you discover something new, let us know


 
*Thanks KeyLargo! *

*And I don't know if it can be considered new...cause it's along with my MNT usage...but I love the MNT Shine On (4 ounces, around 5 bucks)...it's oil and alcohol free...but it smells so good and leaves a nice light shine on your hair, I use it in conjunction sometimes with the NTM serum. You can use it on damp/dry hair.*

*It has horsetail grass,chaparral, colts foot, horse chestnut, meadow sweet and red clover in it. I have no idea what all that is...but it sure smells good and I love that it's alcohol free.*

*The only new things I really plan on trying are the Salerm Wheat Germ Mask, the Alter Ego Coconut Conditioning Mask (thanks to bajanplums and I love anything with coconut in it) and I've never used the Capilo Milk and Honey Conditioner (I have to bite off of babygurl) - it keeps staring at me when I see it on the shelf.*

*Then I think the PJ'ism can finally die a peaceful death... *


----------



## mrslee (Feb 20, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Looks like we have a pretty good chunk of info on this thread... I want to thank everybody for contributing.
> 
> I have now decided since the beginning of the thread to just finish up my UBH Conditioner that I have (not the same to me, like it used to be) and just utilize MNT and AO GPB for my light protein conditioners.
> 
> ...




Aw shucks!!!  Thanks Mona!
Glad I could help out. Yep! 14.00 is much to shell out, but it is so worth it to me. You dont need to use much either. 
I just ordered two more containers!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2005)

mrslee said:
			
		

> Aw shucks!!!  Thanks Mona!
> Glad I could help out. Yep! 14.00 is much to shell out, but it is so worth it to me. You dont need to use much either.
> I just ordered two more containers!


 

*lol...that d*mn banana....lol....*

*wait...I'm curious....how much is it when u order?*


----------



## mrslee (Feb 20, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *lol...that d*mn banana....lol....*
> 
> *wait...I'm curious....how much is it when u order?*



It was $19.40 total for the one. I ordered more items with this last order. I figure might as well get more than one and save on shipping costs.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2005)

mrslee said:
			
		

> It was $19.40 total for the one. I ordered more items with this last order. I figure might as well get more than one and save on shipping costs.


 
*Awwww geez....okay...these are the times it's cool to be based in Dominicanville as my friend calls it...* *Thx for letting me know.*


----------



## Babygurl (Feb 20, 2005)

Mona I think you have brought out a PJ in me that I thought I buried a LONG time ago, with this MNT and also the NTM (wow same letters different order) but you got me SO curious since I truly believe we are hair twins. I just ordered the Miss Key 10 en 1 and Im DYING to try the Rysell Coconut (Sickbay will be tired of seeing my name real soon) and SHHH!! Dont tell anyone but they had a flash on sickbay saying they only had 4 units of the 8oz. Capilo Milk and Honey (they will no longer be selling the 8oz just the 16oz.) and I bought all 4 LOL!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2005)

Babygurl said:
			
		

> Mona I think you have brought out a PJ in me that I thought I buried a LONG time ago, with this MNT and also the NTM (wow same letters different order) but you got me SO curious since I truly believe we are hair twins. I just ordered the Miss Key 10 en 1 and Im DYING to try the Rysell Coconut (Sickbay will be tired of seeing my name real soon) and SHHH!! Dont tell anyone but they had a flash on sickbay saying they only had 4 units of the 8oz. Capilo Milk and Honey (they will no longer be selling the 8oz just the 16oz.) and I bought all 4 LOL!


 

LMBO!!!! I've used Miss Key 10 en 1...it's good stuff. And my hair loves anything Coconut related...I'm so mad that you bought the last 4 Milk & Honey conditioners...

I'm just gonna walk to the bss around my way...nothing as drastic as that...
lol.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Feb 20, 2005)

*Hey Monalisa ,*

*4A/4B I think checking in. These are going to be my staples as of now.*

*Shampoos
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle moisturizing shampoo*
*Creme of Nature Ultra moisturizing shampoo*

*Conditioners*
*Aubrey Organics honeysuckle moisturizing conditioner, GBP, Jason's apricot kernel conditioner (super shine) and VO5 conditioners.*

*Moisturizers
S- curl activator, Elasta Qp mango butter, Aubrey Organics moisturizing jelly


Essential oils
Rosemary
Peppermint*
*Tea tree*
*Myrrh*
*Lemon*
*Basil

Oils
Castor oil
Jojoba oil
Coconut oil
EMU oil
Meadowfoam

Leave in Spray 
Surge, African Pride leave-in conditioner, Aubrey organics white camellia and jasmine conditioner spray
*


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

*Hey CEG!  Thanks for checking in with your product list!*

*I see you're into Aubrey....*


----------



## CatSuga (Feb 21, 2005)

How did I miss this thread.
I am 4B.
Current length: HAHAHAHA!
Routine: Wash (Cream of Nature Regular shampoo)
Condition & Mosturize (StaSofFro +water)

Favorite Items: DooRag, satin pillow cases and sheets, headband, and afro pick

To increase growth: nightly scalp massages, plenty of water, and a bunch of supplements


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> How did I miss this thread.
> I am 4B.
> Current length: HAHAHAHA!
> Routine: Wash (Cream of Nature Regular shampoo)
> ...


 
*Hey CatSuga!  *Cat lover, I take it...so am I...got a black panther tat on my foot..lol**

*Girl!  You starting from scratch....growing in all naturale?  Or u just gonna keep it low?  I thought ya lil curly do with the gel was cute.*


----------



## Daughter (Feb 21, 2005)

Type 4 in da house!!! 

Shampoo: Creme of Nature (red label, yellow cap), every other wash
Condition wash with Dove for Dry/Damaged hair
Conditioner: Parnevu Hair Mayo

I do a hot oil treatment with olive oil before shampooing. I used to add coconut oil but I'd forgotten about it and will try again soon, plus my mum recommends castor oil 

Moisturiser: I just spray a mix of Organic Roots Nature's Shine (didn't particularly like it so I'm using it up) heavily diluted with water. I use Kemi Shea Butter pomade when I'm twisting my hair.

I'm staying away from heat - last use was December 2004.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

*Thanks for checking in Daughter....dancing banana...lol.*

*CON is the greatest isn't it?  I'm partial to the green and white label though (Ultra Moisturizing).  *

*I love coconut and castor oil as well.*


----------



## *Happily Me* (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello to everyone.  I've decided to delurk because I've gotten so many great ideas about hair care from this site and I wanted to participate.

My hair type is 4a/b too.  Right now, my hair regimen is simple.  Since I have very dry hair I use coconut oil, Creme of Nature Shampoo and Motions conditioner.  I been drinking carrot juice daily for a little over a week.  I'm trying to get healthy hair for the summer!


----------



## monister (Feb 27, 2005)

Natural 4a here....

Monister


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi DSylla - thanks for sharing and making this your first post.

Thanks for checking in Monister.


----------



## kinkypride4b (Feb 28, 2005)

4b hair.  My regime-in-progress is in my Fotki album "About me" section.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Feb 28, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Hey CEG! Thanks for checking in with your product list!*
> 
> *I see you're into Aubrey....*


 

*Your welcome MonaLisa. Yes I find that Aubrey Organics or any hair products with natural ingredients work better for my texturized hair.*


----------



## *Happily Me* (Mar 1, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Hi DSylla - thanks for sharing and making this your first post.
> 
> Thanks for checking in Monister.


 thanks for the welcome MonaLisa!  

I'm working on getting a digital camera so that I can track progress.

 I had thick bra-strap hair once, then I abused it.  It became see-through bra strap hair.  I gave myself a cut, found this site, and I have been following suggestions for strong, healthy hair ever since.  

I don't really see much progress yet, but i'm patient.   I use coconut oil from Parachute every day.  It's made my hair so soft.  But, it's doesn't seem to be getting any longer.  

I never oiled my hair before.  I thought swinging hair was cute and oil weighed my hair down.  Using any kind of oil or leave in condioner was a no-no. My hair became unhealthy with lots of split ends over time.

I've incorporated a hair regimen just from reading posts on this site.    l LOVE this site!  

I'm patient.  I just have to stick to this regimen of coconut oil, flaxseed, carrot juice, lemon juice (for overall health) and 50 once of water daily.  

have a very nice day everyone.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Mar 1, 2005)

Babygurl, I viewed your pics and your hair is beautiful.  Truly an inspriration.  Wow!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 1, 2005)

Relaxed 4a here. 7 weeks post...stretching to 26 if possible!  I'll be buying a digital camera to upload pics soon, I hope!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 1, 2005)

*Look forward to the pics @ DSylla!  Yes, BabyGurl is the bombdiggity,isn't she? *

*Hola Kinkypride 4b & Jewell!  Thanks for checking in!  Jewell, good luck with your stretch! *


----------



## Daughter (Mar 2, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Thanks for checking in Daughter....dancing banana...lol.*
> 
> *CON is the greatest isn't it?  I'm partial to the green and white label though (Ultra Moisturizing).  *
> 
> *I love coconut and castor oil as well.*



Ooh I haven't noticed the green and white label CON!!! What's the difference?


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 2, 2005)

Daughter said:
			
		

> Ooh I haven't noticed the green and white label CON!!! What's the difference?


 
_*Good question...maybe someone will pipe in! lol.  I've never used anything but the green and white label...Ultra Moisturizing.  I know the red one is regular, I think.*_

_*Some are not partial to the Ultra Moisturizing, but I've never had a real problem with it.  *_


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Update...

I do not use Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Formula Shampoo anymore (it's the green and white bottle with the yellow top that was just mentioned).
I just conditioner wash my hair every 2 weeks with Suave Professionals Humectant OR clarify every 4 weeks with Suave or Elasta QP Shampoo before doing a CW.

I'm also not using my Motions Nourish leave-in as much.  And MonaLisa, I decided to use NTM Silk Touch leave-in Cream AS A LEAVE IN for right now.  My hair feels so good after applying this on damp hair and leaves a great smell afterwards too!  I use Elasta QP Recovery as a moisturizer right now.*_


----------



## superstar (Mar 2, 2005)

4a/b checking in with natural hair.
My regemine I don't know still workin on it. I'm getting the best tips from this thread


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 2, 2005)

_*@Pooh - glad u like the NTM Leave In...that's my baby right there along with the DDC.  I keep hearing about this Elasta Recovery, may try that once my BB Castor Oil & Aloe runs out.  I too like the Suave Humectant for my CW...I mix it with another cheapo I love and it works for me. *_

_*Welcome aboard Superstar!  Glad the thread has been helpful to you.. *_


----------



## thattvgirl (Mar 2, 2005)

New to the scene and a little late checking in.. but 4a/b and relaxed.  
Currently CO wash every three days, alternating b/w Humecto and Humectress with heat.  Learning to stretch relaxers to every 9 weeks +. My hair loves WGO and castor oil!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 2, 2005)

thattvgirl said:
			
		

> New to the scene and a little late checking in.. but 4a/b and relaxed.
> Currently CO wash every three days, alternating b/w Humecto and Humectress with heat. Learning to stretch relaxers to every 9 weeks +. My hair loves WGO and castor oil!


 
_*I got excited at first when I saw thattvgirl...I was about to say "Oprah, is that you?"  This is the second time...my hopes have been dashed...lol... *_

_*Welcome aboard ttg...and thanks for checking in....I likes me some WGO and castor oil as well. *_


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Hey thattvgirl... your hair is nice, thick, and long! Welcome to the forum! A great asset to us! *_


----------



## MonaLisa (May 11, 2005)

*bumping cause....it's time...lol...*

*I know there are some new additions! *


----------



## baglady215 (May 11, 2005)

4a/4b girl checking in for the first time!


----------



## DatJerseyDyme (May 11, 2005)

DatJerseyDyme said:
			
		

> 4a
> 
> Shampoos: Nexxus Therappe, Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo
> Conditioners: Nexxus Humectress, Nexxus Keraphix, Nexxus Emergencee, Paul Mitchell Supercharged Moisturizer
> ...



Shampoos: Same
Condidionters: Same
Leave-ins: Same plus rusk sensories smoothers (I may be allergic to this)
Moisturizers/Oils/Serums: Mango Butter, EVOO, Coconut Oil, same serums


----------



## sky_blu (May 11, 2005)

How can I tell if Im a 4a/b???


----------



## MonaLisa (May 11, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> if there has been a thread on this prior (hard to do a search on).
> 
> I just wanted to ask this because, although I have some hair idols...their hair isn't that close to mine (with the exception of the ultimate 4a/b idol AJamerican Diva) -- until I thoroughly examined *Babygurl's* album and was like *wow...*I can relate to her hair...and she has really inspired me in terms of me making progress as well. I also check mrslee..cause the things her hair likes, mine does as well.
> 
> ...


 
_Update: I have now added Salerm WG to my staples. Big Time NTM user!_
*No longer using the UBH. Using mildly diluted MNT. AO GPB occasionally in rotation.
Just used Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum. A keeper.
Not so big on VO5 anymore...Suave M&H, Humectant and White Rain still in effect!! Just added Daily Defense Tender Apple.

Going to add Elasta QP Recovery, eliminate BB Castor Oil and Aloe.
Still rocking the quick weave....will use less during the summer. I have no issues with mine.

 
*


----------



## senimoni (May 11, 2005)

4a/b here!!


----------



## MonaLisa (May 11, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> How can I tell if Im a 4a/b???


 
*Type 4*

According to Andre Walker, if your hair falls into the Type 4 category, then it is kinky, or very tightly curled. Generally, Type 4 hair is very wiry, very tightly coiled and very fragile. Similar to Type 3 hair, Type 4 hair appears to be coarse, but it is actually quite fine, with lots and lots of these strands densely packed together. 

Type 4 hair that is healthy won't shine, but it will have sheen. It will be soft to the touch and will pass the strand test with ease. It will feel silkier than it will look shiny. Oprah is a Type 4. Type 4 hairs looks tough and durable, but looks can be deceiving. If you have Type 4 hair, you already know that it is the most fragile hair around. 

*There are two subtypes of Type 4 hair: Type 4A, tightly coiled hair that, *
*when stretched, has an "S" pattern, much like curly hair; and Type 4B, which has a "Z" pattern, less of a defined curl pattern (instead of curling or coiling, the hair bends in sharp angles like the letter "Z"). Type 4A tends to have more moisture than Type 4B, which will have a wiry texture.*


----------



## controlFreak (May 12, 2005)

Type 4a/b here

Conditioners: Lekair Cholestorol, Tigi Honey and Oatmeal, KeraCare Humecto
Leave ins: Tigi Ego boost, Redken moist ends, Dove daily defense, 
Oils: EVOO, Kemi Oyl
Serums: Smooth n Shine, Fantasia IC, Tigi Control Freak, Aveda brilliant


----------



## Ladylynn (May 12, 2005)

Not sure if I posted before, but type 4b

Shampoo:  Creme of Nature for dry hair
Conditioner:  Elasta QP DPR 11
Protein treatment:  Aphogee treatment for damaged hair
Protein conditioner:  Aphogee reconstructor
Oils:  Glovers mixed with olive oil
Leave in:  Homemade mixture
Hairdress (mainly for ends and new growth)  Homemade mixture
Relaxer:  Revlon lye regular every 8-12 weeks

Vitamins:
Biotin- 5 mg
B5- 500 mg
Flax seed oil
Multi

Currently cut away all dead thin see thru ends so now I am a little past shoulder length


----------



## Ms Red (May 12, 2005)

4a checking in. Recently decided to do a long transition and go natural...

My hair responds well to the following products:

Shampoos: Cream of Nature & Suave Milk N Honey (I've been doing Co-Washes lately though)
Conditioners: Nexxus Humectress, LeKair Cholesterol, ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pak
Leave-ins: Nexxus Humectress (small amount) mixed with Wild Growth Oil (heated), Infusium 23 once a week
Treatments: Nexxus KerapHix every 2 weeks, aphogee every 2 months 
Moisturizers/Oils/Serums: WGO, Profective Healthy Ends
Products I Will Try Next: *Salerm Wheat Mask, Elasta QP Mango Butter & EVOO*


----------



## msincognito (May 12, 2005)

msincognito said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Great thread!!!
> 
> ...




***Changes made to my routine***

Conditioners:  Dudleys Cream Protein, Lekair/Queen Helene Cholesterol

Protein:  Dudleys DPR 28

Moisturizers:  Dudleys PCA


----------



## baglady215 (May 12, 2005)

Duh, I was supposed to add my products  :

Poos: NTM, Kenra Moisturizing, Elasta QP Creme Conditions, Motions Lavish

Conditioners:
Moisturizing - NTM DDC and Mask, Kenra MC, Keracare Humecto, ORS Pak 
Light Protein - Aubrey GPB (still trying to work with this one), Elasta BCS
Heavy Protein Treatment- Emergencee (may go back to Aphoghee)

Hot Oil Treatment:  Hot 6 Oil (maybe once per month)

Leave-In: NTM Silk Touch, Fantastia IC Aloe

Moisturizers: Elasta QP Recovery, NTM Leave In

Serum: Kenra Silkening Gloss, NTM

Oils/Butters:  Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Hot 6 Oil, WGO, MTG


----------



## mscounselor (May 12, 2005)

Checking In!!
I'm 4a...some of them want to be 3c sometimes but I digress.

Right now I am dealing with:
Poo: CON 
Conditioner: Awapuhi (Suave brand) or Aussie 3 minute miracle
Leave in: CHOLESTEROL for deep and for regular washing Infusium
Moisturizer: Africa's Best Herbal oil

This may change slightly- want to try Olive and jojoba oils as well as shea butter.

I'll be taking length shots soon to add to my album. 
What is evoo?


----------



## MonaLisa (May 12, 2005)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> Checking In!!
> I'm 4a...some of them want to be 3c sometimes but I digress.
> 
> Right now I am dealing with:
> ...


 

*EVOO - Extra Virgin Olive Oil.*

*There is a helpful glossary of terms/acronyms at the heading on the forum if you ever get unsure of some of the ones used.*
*HTH. *

*also, 4a/b's heads can be so different...cause I used to use cholesterol conditioner...and wondered why my hair never grew. ..I tried it one more time...and my hair would come out...so I stopped that quick.  My hair does not like that stuff...lol.*


----------



## luvSLave (May 12, 2005)

I kept meaning to respond to this and never got around to it. Anyhoo...

I'm a 4b, although thanks to MSM my hair texture has loosened a up a little. I'm always trying new things, especially conditioners, but here are the proven winners:

Poos: Keracare Hydrating Detangling; NTM; Brocato Vibracolor Fade Prevent.

Conditioners:
Moisturizing - Salerm Wheat Germ Mask; Biolage Ultra Hyrdating; Suave Milk & Honey for conditioner washes. Protein - Nexxus Keraphix; Profectiv Growth Masque.

Moisturizers: Profectiv Breakfree; Sta-sof-fro; EQP Mango butter (not used to moisturize, but to smooth down my edges when I'm post-relaxer)

Oils: Kemi or WGO to seal and for scalp; Hot 6 for hot oil or pre-poo treatments; Castor cut with evoo to coat ends at night. 

Leave-In: Salerm 21 (although I just bought Lacio Lacio & can't wait to try it); Pantene Light Detangle: after a CW, I'll use Infusium moistuizing or EQP H-Two for a little protein. Stopped regular Surging cause it irritated my scalp.

Serum: John Frieda Relax Texture Correcting

Regime: Wash with poo, deep condition and rollerset once a week; Occaisional CW mid-week (will probably become reguilar with warm weather).

ETA: reading this over I think I may have a problem cause these things are small portion of what i have in my "hair closet"


----------



## Ashee (May 12, 2005)

Present!!


----------



## MonaLisa (May 12, 2005)

*So nice to see a bunch of people utilizing my favorite product line...NTM...that's my shiznit right there. Right along with Keracare Humecto.  CON and Keracare Detangling poo.  Yup, yup!!!*


*Bless y'all that can use cholesterol...lol.*


*I also see that Suave M&H gets love as well. I prefer the M&H and the Humectant. The tropical coconut while smelling good....didn't love as much as my White Rain tropical coconut (which had more coconut extract as an ingredient and less fragrance added).*


----------



## luvSLave (May 12, 2005)

Mona, you've got me dying to try the White Rain conditioners.  Do you only like the coconut?  I went to the site last wek and saw that they have a bunch of intriguing scents.  Also, do you just use it to CW?


----------



## asubeauty (May 12, 2005)

Fine, relaxed 4a/4b here.... 

*Shampoos: *CON, Doo Gro, Keracare
*Conditioners: *Motions Oil Moisturizer Silk Protien, CON, Keracare Humecto
*Leave in: *NTM Leave in Cream is the only thing that works!!
*Protien: *EQP Breakage Control serum, never used a heavy protien
*Moisturizers: *EQP Mango Butter (for holding down edges when the new growth gets ruff) S-Curl
*Oils: *Motions Herbal Oils Sheen Spray, EVOO, EQP Reflect, Organics Carrot Tea Tree Oil Therapy
*Pre-Poo*: VO5 and EVOO for at least an hour with no heat

I wash and deep condition once a week. I rollerset my hair and wrap it. I wear it like this until the new growth gets too thick, then I but it until my next touch up.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 12, 2005)

luvSLave said:
			
		

> Mona, you've got me dying to try the White Rain conditioners. Do you only like the coconut? I went to the site last wek and saw that they have a bunch of intriguing scents. Also, do you just use it to CW?


 
My hair likes anything with coconut and the oil itself...so that was the first thing I gravitated to since last year and my hair loves it...so I fan out all over nyc trying to find it..lol.

Vangrey suggested the Fruit Fortifying, but her hair type is different from mine, so not sure if it would have the same effect on my hair. But I may give it a try after I make more progress. I have a lavender vanilla bottle in my stash (it was 44 cents, I had to), but I've yet to use it yet.

If I do CW's, I would use along with the DDTA.







<<<<<my cheap hair crack addiction..lol.


----------



## brazenxvirtue (May 12, 2005)

*Shampoos:* AO's White Camellia Ultra-Smoothing, AO's Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing
*Clarifying Shampoo:* Profectiv Clean N Healthy (This stuff smells edible, I tell you!)
*Conditioners:* AO's White Camellia Ultra-Smoothing, AO's Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing, ORS Hair Mayonnaise
*Leave-Ins:* Giovanni Direct, Profectiv Break Free, Elasta QP H-Two, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin, AO's Sea Buckthorn
*Proteins:* AO's GPB, Keracare Super Reconstructor (Silky hair! SILKY!), Aphogee Intensive Keratin Reconstructor... all are nice and light.
*Moisturizers:* Phytospecific Moisturizing Styling Balm, Elasta QP Recovery, Profectiv Healthy Ends (Almost single handedly saved my ends), Elasta QP Mango Butter, And occasionally... Profectiv Megagrowth, Frizz Ease Secret Weapon
*Oils:* Coconut Oil, Almond Oil, Profectiv 3 Phase Oil

Wash and deep condition twice a week!


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 12, 2005)

And another one!

Shampoo(s): alternate between Tresumme Vit. E moisturizing shampoo and NTM shampoo

Conditioner(s): a multitide of products I like UBH Deep conditioner the best, Elasta's DPR-11, ORS hair revitalizing pak, Karites deep conditioner, Silk Elements cholesterol.

Hardcore treatment(s): Aphogee, Emergencee (Nexxus)

moisturizers: Elasta's Recovery moisturizer, Shea/mango butters, extra virgin coconut oil and olive oils and Elasta's mango butter

Essential oils: peppermint, rosemary, and eucalyptus (sp?)















www.fotki.com/nubian7
password: hair


----------



## MonaLisa (May 12, 2005)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> And another one!
> 
> Shampoo(s): alternate between Tresumme Vit. E moisturizing shampoo and NTM shampoo
> 
> ...


 

Your hair is so thick, healthy and shiny!!!! Keep up what you're doing!
See..u gonna make me order some UBH conditioner again!


----------



## KEIONI'S MOM (May 12, 2005)

Hi MonaLisa I think I'm 4a/b and these are the products I use:

Shampoos:
Fructis Long and Strong
Pantene 2n1
Elasta QP for relaxed hair
NTM
Nexxus 

Conditoners:
Fructis Long and Strong
Fructis 3 min Masque
NTM and NTM hair mask
Nexxus Humctress,Therappe and Keraphix
Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor
Salerm 21
UBH Deep Conditoner

Leave-In:
Fructis
Razac
NTM

Other:
Surge 14, Surge 9, Elasta QP Mango Butter, S-Curl, razac and humctress mixed together as a hair creme

I deep condition once a week under a hooded dryer roller set and wrap until I'm 6 weeks post then I start doing  protective styling (bantu knots, braid outs and baggie) I wash every three days and continue to deep condtion once a week until I'm 11 weeks post.  That have worked for me so far and my hair has thanked me for it in more ways than one.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (May 12, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> Another 4A/B checking in
> 
> Since proper hair care is still new to me, I'm still trying to figure out what works with my hair.
> 
> ...



Lots of changes

Shampoos:  Kenra/Elucence
Protein: AO GPB/Nexxus Emergencee
Conditioners: Salerm Wheat Germ Hair Mask/Elucence w/EVOO
Co-Wash: Suave Milk & Honey
Leave In: Salerm/NTM
Serum: NTM/Biosilk

Daily Moisturizers:
NTM Leav In, EQP Mango Butter
Oils: Castor, Jojoba, Peppermint, EVOO


----------



## MonaLisa (May 16, 2005)

*@ KM and Natalie....I see some NTM usage goin on!    Thank you for your contribution to keeping my baby on the shelves!!!  I don't want Neutrogena f'(**^ing with the formula or nuttin! *

*I actually mix my NTM DDC with my NTM Mask...I just love that combo.  Sometimes, I'll mix the Humecto (tub) with the NTM.  Yeah, I be mixin now... *


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (May 16, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *@ KM and Natalie....I see some NTM usage goin on!    Thank you for your contribution to keeping my baby on the shelves!!! I don't want Neutrogena f'(**^ing with the formula or nuttin! *
> 
> *I actually mix my NTM DDC with my NTM Mask...I just love that combo. Sometimes, I'll mix the Humecto (tub) with the NTM. Yeah, I be mixin now... *



I wasn't crazy about the DDC.  How do you compare the Salerm Wheat Germ Mask to the NTM Mask?  I love the Salerm Mask but I haven't tried NTM's Mask.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 16, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> I wasn't crazy about the DDC. How do you compare the Salerm Wheat Germ Mask to the NTM Mask? I love the Salerm Mask but I haven't tried NTM's Mask.


 
*Girllllll...u better not let Sylver 2 here u talk about the DDC! lol.. *

*Okay...the Salerm Mask...the consistency differs....as you have used...u know how the Salerm mask is.  Salerm has a bit thinner consistency to me than the NTM.  The NTM mask is a bit thicker and creamier.  *

*In terms of smell...NTM wins hands down to me.*

*I like the Wheat Germ oil in the Salerm.  Makes the hair feel great.*
*The Olive/Meadowfoam Seed/Sweet Almond in the NTM line really works for me.*

*I know not for all, I have to accept that.*

*The key with the NTM mask...as with the Salerm WG Mask...you don't need to use a lot for it to be effective.  I think users mess up when they put too much on.  Sometimes it actually makes sense to use as directed on the label.*

*HTH.  *


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (May 16, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Girllllll...u better not let Sylver 2 here u talk about the DDC! lol.. *
> 
> *Okay...the Salerm Mask...the consistency differs....as you have used...u know how the Salerm mask is. Salerm has a bit thinner consistency to me than the NTM. The NTM mask is a bit thicker and creamier. *
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll have to give it a try.  Salerm's Mask is good but it is ssssooooooooo expensive.  I mix it with other conditioners to stretch it.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 16, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'll have to give it a try. Salerm's Mask is good but it is ssssooooooooo expensive. I mix it with other conditioners to stretch it.


 
*That's what I did recently.....mixed it with my staple moisture conditioners (humecto/ntm)  at least get the benefit of it...*

*It hurt me to pay 14 for it (but at least that included tax.  I think the lowest I can find it is for 12 bucks..which would bring it to 13).*

*It definitely is a hair luxury.  I could get two NTM masks for the cost of it.*

*Let know how the NTM mask works for you...and even...give the DDC a try again mixed with it. *


----------



## MonaLisa (May 18, 2005)

Bummmmmmping.....


----------



## levette (May 18, 2005)

I am definitely a 4a/b type.  My hair is coarse and dry but I try to take good care of it by wearing protective styles.


----------



## beloved1 (May 19, 2005)

Levette, your hair is very pretty- what type of relaxer do you use.  Do you have a journal? Please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2005)

levette said:
			
		

> I am definitely a 4a/b type. My hair is coarse and dry but I try to take good care of it by wearing protective styles.


 
*Girl, you've got some nice, thick hair.*

*Wait..the last pic in your album was in a minute ago....*

*I can't believe you're not at BSL yet...did you get a large trim?*


----------



## reformatio (May 25, 2005)

4a, still searching for my staple products and a workable regimen.


----------



## sweetpeadst (May 25, 2005)

4b I am in search as well, but I know that I love shea butter on my ends and Lacio Lacio is the bomb for shine!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (May 25, 2005)

sweetpeadst said:
			
		

> 4b I am in search as well, but I know that I love shea butter on my ends and Lacio Lacio is the bomb for shine!!!


 
*Girl, you have 10,000 products...and said she's still in search of a regimen.*

*Okay, time to help SP....*

*pick 1-2 poos that work for you*
*pick 1-3 conditioners that work for you*
*pick a leave in*
*pick a moisturizer*
*pick an oil*

*pick 1-3 hair treats you really love.*

*Stick with them for at least six months.  Stop switching and trying everything.*
*You will then have a regimen.  lol.*


----------



## CandacyEliz (May 25, 2005)

4a checking in...........


Cond: Elasta QP Fortifying Cond.
Protein: Aphogee (every 6 weeks)
Co Wash Cond: Motions relaxed n natural cond
Moisturizers: Kemi Oyl Conditioning Spray (I luvvvvv this stuff)  
          Shine Conditioning Gel
Oil: IC Night Time Oil
Shampoo: Organic Root Stimulator Uplifting Shampoo  
(luv how it makes my scalp tingle)

Almost forgot EQP Mango Butter!! I jus wanna eat that stuff; it smells soo good
Relaxer: Motions Relaxed and Natural Mild (was every 3-4, 1st stretch 7-8 and beyond)

HAPPY GROWING !!!


----------



## Tanelions (May 25, 2005)

4a also checking in.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 25, 2005)

*Thanks for sharing CandacyEliz!!!*

*I lub my Mango Butter too...*
*any body don't want theirs feel free to send to me...lol...*


----------



## baglady215 (May 25, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *pick 1-2 poos that work for you*
> *pick 1-3 conditioners that work for you*
> *pick a leave in*
> *pick a moisturizer*
> ...


 
ML, that's waaaaay easier said than done.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 25, 2005)

baglady215 said:
			
		

> ML, that's waaaaay easier said than done.


 
*I don't wanna hear dat!!!  Get to it!!!  People get to it!!*


----------



## LaNecia (May 25, 2005)

I'm 4a/b, B on the top and A on the sides and back

Poos: Elucence MB

Conditioners: ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pack

Protein - Eqyss Mega-Tek/Aubrey Organics GPB

Heavy Protein Treatment- Nexxus Emergencee, Dudley's DRC-28

Conditioners for CO Washes/PrePoo Treatments: Suave Milk & Honey, DDTA, V05

Moisturizers: ORS Olive Oil, S-Curl, MTG

Leave-In: NTM Silk Touch, Eqyss Avocado Mist

Serum: Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum

Wearing either a wash and go or Phony pony. Contemplating braids but am unsure at this point.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 25, 2005)

*Good Girl LaNecia...get that product list down...*
*now stick to this and stop buying ish...*


----------



## LaNecia (May 25, 2005)

Awww see! Why you gotta put me on front street?  You wasn't sayin that when asked about the 'crack'!   its all good though cause I luv ya!


----------



## BMoreFlyy (May 25, 2005)

Hey, another 4 here.... still searching like reformatio


----------



## vickiepickles (May 25, 2005)

Vickiepickles checking in.

Poos: CON, Keracare, Roux Porosity Control, PM Super Skinny, Aveda Sap Moss

Conditiioners: Keracare Humecto, Roux Porosity, PM SuperSkinny, Loreal Unfrizz

Proteins: Aphoghee 2-minute reconstructor, Aphoghee, Nexxus Emergencee, Aubrey GPB

Moisturizing Conditioners: IC Fantaisia Aloe Vera Moisturizer, Deep Brillance Moisture, 

Leave-In: Giovanni Direct, Nexuss Headdress, Aphogee Green Tea

Moisturezer: CD Hair Milk, UBH Hair Lotion, 100%Shea Butter, Bath & Body Works Avocado/Jojoba Oil

Styling Aids: Elasta QP Silk (for rollersetting), Keracare Styling Foam (for rollersets) Aveda Brillance Universal Styling Cream (for rollerwraps), Aveda Brillance Anti-Humectant Pomade, Jam Styling Gel

New Growth - Hawaiin Silky 14-in-1 Moisturizer/Activator, S-curl, IC Fantasia Thickening Gel


----------



## london honey (Jun 2, 2005)

Another 4B checkin in, better late than never.

My staples are, anyway they are staples for now while my PJism is taking a break

Shampoos: Keracare, Redken Moisturing shampoo


Conditioners: PM Supercharged, Keracare, M N Tail moisturising.

Deep Conditioners: Arosci and Profectiv growth masque

Leave-Ins: Elasta QP H-Two,PM The creme

Proteins: Aphogee Intensive Keratin Reconstructor

Moisturizers: Elasta QP Mango Butter,

Oils: Jojoba oil, Keracare essential oils, EVOO

Others: SURGE 14, Fantasia hair polisher

those are the basics...


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 2, 2005)

*@ LaNecia...Sure, Sure...chick... *

*@ MsCrystal...*taps MsCrystal on da shoulder*  You've got some purty hair MsCrystal.  It be healthy and shiny lookin'.... *

*@VickieP and LondonHoney  Thanks for sharing!*
*Those are some nice lil product lists right dere!  lol*

*Go Phyto!  Go Keracare!*


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 12, 2005)

****bump******


----------



## PraiseHim (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm just wantting  to check in to be added to the 4a/4b 
group...I don't have a set regimen yet, but I'm on my way thanks to all of 
you here LHCF!!! Much Love to you all!!  

PraiseHim


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 15, 2005)

PraiseHim said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I'm just wantting  to check in to be added to the 4a/4b
> group...I don't have a set regimen yet, but I'm on my way thanks to all of
> you here LHCF!!! Much Love to you all!!
> 
> PraiseHim



_*Thanks for checking in!  Good luck on finding what works for you!*_


----------



## victorious (Jul 15, 2005)

Another 4b here 

After some hair breakage, I think I finally got my act together and found a regimen that works for my hair as well as my pocket. It's fairly simple and inexpensive:

Relaxing - Revlon Realistic Regular relaxer (lye) 
Shampooing -- Motions Lavishing Conditioning Shampoo 
Conditioner Washing - Suave Naturals Milk & Honey or Coconut Conditioner 
Deep Conditioning - Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner 
Moisturizing - Surge mixed with WGHO and Organics Olive & Clover Oil


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 15, 2005)

victorious said:
			
		

> Another 4b here
> 
> After some hair breakage, I think I finally got my act together and found a regimen that works for my hair as well as my pocket. It's fairly simple and inexpensive:
> 
> ...



_*Sounds like u got a nice simple regimen happening for you.

I think I've pared down greatly as well....u know...I really liked the Suave Milk & Honey...then it seemed to just stop working for me...so I just stashed the two bottles away to reimplement down the line.

On the coconut tip...I loves my White Rain Tropical Coconut...more coconut, less fragrance, thicker than the Suave Coconut. (it's the one last thing I can push...lol)*_


----------



## Shatani (Jul 15, 2005)

im i invited into this thread....

*im natural*


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Jul 15, 2005)

Type 4 natural here too- I thought that "WE" weren't invited, so I never replied  



			
				Shatani said:
			
		

> im i invited into this thread....
> 
> *im natural*


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 15, 2005)

MeccaMedinah said:
			
		

> Type 4 natural here too- I thought that "WE" weren't invited, so I never replied




First, Sha...was joking.....*thanks Sha*

Second, I didn't think an invitation had to be extended to say if you're 4a/b.....I don't think it says anywhere in the title the state of the Type 4 hair.  I need to scoll through, because I thought some natural heads were on here.

Third, if Type 4 naturals would like to share their regimens, they should by all means do so.  

This thread is for our hair type to learn from each other whatever state it's in.. 

Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Shatani (Jul 15, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> First, Sha...was joking.....*thanks Sha*
> 
> Second, I didn't think an invitation had to be extended to say if you're 4a/b.....I don't think it says anywhere in the title the state of the Type 4 hair. I need to scoll through, because I thought some natural heads were on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## nchristina (Jul 15, 2005)

Cute smilie...

4a
Shampoo: Rosemary shampoo bar
Conditioner: Herbal essence; fruit fusion, dry/damaged hair
Leave in: n/a
Moisturizer: shealoe or unrefined shea
Gel: used occasionally, proclaim aloe gel (clear)


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 15, 2005)

Shatani said:
			
		

>


 
*What da??? What is the hug for? I ain't mad...lol....I'm just saying...*
*wha? I didn't say that right? What did I do now?*

*You come in here....startin ish...that was never even a consideration...that heads were being excluded....now u wanna be huggin on folks....*

*wha'eva Sha...u lucky I lub u... *

*While u all up in the thread....why don't you share your regimen and/or products you use on your NATURAL head?*


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 15, 2005)

nchristina said:
			
		

> Cute smilie...
> 
> 4a
> Shampoo: Rosemary shampoo bar
> ...


 
*Hey nchristina*

*Wow...u really do keep it simple.  I'm impressed.*


----------



## Shatani (Jul 15, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *What da??? What is the hug for? I ain't mad...lol....I'm just saying...*
> *wha? I didn't say that right? What did I do now?*
> 
> *You come in here....startin ish...that was never even a consideration...that heads were being excluded....now u wanna be huggin on folks....*
> ...


that was an apology hug, but since you wanna cop attitude imma give you a wedgie now! 

and you KNOW im not organized enough to have an actual routine!!! but heres what i got....

4a/b (i think its more be on the top and in the front)
*shampoo:* vo5 white tea shampoo
*clarifyer:* suave clarifying shampoo and ACV or baking soda 
*conditioner:* suave or vo5 with EVOO added
*deep conditioner:* lustrasilk aloe cholesterol with EQP breakage control and aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and creamy conditioner (usually NTM)....warmed in the microwave
*leave-in:* salerm 21
*moisturizer:* whipped butter (shea with coconut oil and EO's) and sprays...oh, and EQP recovery
*gel:* proclaim curl activating (ive only used it twice so far)


----------



## nchristina (Jul 15, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Hey nchristina*
> 
> *Wow...u really do keep it simple.  I'm impressed.*



I try. I don't like to spend a bunch of time applying products; I did that my first year natural.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 15, 2005)

Shatani said:
			
		

> that was an apology hug, but since you wanna cop attitude imma give you a wedgie now!
> 
> and you KNOW im not organized enough to have an actual routine!!! but heres what i got....
> 
> ...


 

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....my bad....lol... :Rose: 

I was looking at the White Tea Conditioner...might try that this summer...

a Salerm 21 chick...um huh...

U know....I love my NTM...but I didn't like the Salerm 21 by itself...I mixed it with the NTM....liked it....I mixed the Salerm with this dominican product and liked it...so I think I'll re-implement...even though some folks *cough, Sylver* are haunting me...with the dayum Rusk Smoother.

Okay...I see EQP recovery (aka, poor man's UBH Creme, lol)...but that's some good stuff. BabyGurl got me using it now along with my Woojee Cream.

Hole up...u use NTM? Have I seen you on the NTM thread? *cough*

Aiight...u actually have a nice lil product line up for your regimen. Thank you for sharing Ms. Shatani....


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 15, 2005)

nchristina said:
			
		

> I try. I don't like to spend a bunch of time applying products; I did that my first year natural.


 
*I checked out your 2nd year natural pics....dang girl...you got some thick, shiny hair!  Your waves and curls are so pretty.*

*Thanks for posting and sharing *


----------



## Shatani (Jul 15, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....my bad....lol... :Rose:
> 
> I was looking at the White Tea Conditioner...might try that this summer...
> 
> ...


i dont know if youve seen me in the NTM thread....i cant recall if i posted.  i like the silk touch leave in, but i ran out and havent bought more yet....i like the serum for my press and  and the DDC and DRM are both really good for my deep conditioner mixes


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 15, 2005)

Shatani said:
			
		

> i dont know if youve seen me in the NTM thread....i cant recall if i posted. i like the silk touch leave in, but i ran out and havent bought more yet....i like the serum for my press and and the DDC and DRM are both really good for my deep conditioner mixes


 
*I have found a NTM kindred spirit in you my friend.*

**Now learn the NTM Gang Sign, ur in!**


----------



## nchristina (Jul 15, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I checked out your 2nd year natural pics....dang girl...you got some thick, shiny hair!  Your waves and curls are so pretty.*
> 
> *Thanks for posting and sharing *



Muhahah it just _looks_ thick.
Thanks MonaLisa


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 15, 2005)

nchristina said:
			
		

> *Muhahah it just looks thick*.
> Thanks MonaLisa


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 13, 2005)

I know I saw some new heads here and there....


----------



## JewelleNY (Aug 13, 2005)

hi Monalisa, i am a fairly new 4a/b.  the pic i have in my signature is about 5 years old my hair is longer in the back now.  i am just starting but am having great success with my hair from all of the wonderful tips on this site!  
right now i am using:
*Hot oil*:   Hot six oil w/ honey, evoo
*Poo*:  CON
*Conditioner*:  CON and then organics hair mayo to sit under dryer with honey added
*Leave-in*:   organics hair mayo leave-in for detangling (great new find as my hair is torture to detangle  )
*Oils*:  castor oil on thin edges at night, raw coconut oil on ends
*Moisturizer*:  i created my own moisturizer with shea butter, evoo, castor oil, coconut oil, melted and then cooled.  works well but i need to add an eo for fragrance
My hair is becoming softer.  Trying to stretch relaxer to nine weeks (used to be 5) and will switch from optimum no-lye to mizani.


----------



## ekomba (Aug 13, 2005)

4bb checking in. I' ve been natural since june 24 (big chop). I will keep braids, conrows and weaves for 2 years in a modified crown and glory (3 months in one week out of deep conditioning) My staples that i used while transitioning and proven to work that i intend to use as part of my updated regimen are:
products: huile masketi black castor oil, minoval, wild growth hair oil, lekair cholesterol, mtg, mane and tail moisturizing cond, creme of nature poo and vo5 conds, nioxin poo
supplements: freeda biotin 10mg or pp biotin, vitol hair skin nails time released, msm, freeda silica, pp protein shakes,  Nature's bounty EPO 1000mg x2 or 3,i did not like gnc nourishair i dont see the benefit compared to vitol (only 1 pill) where i saw immediate growth coupled with the pp biotin 5 mg i will up the biotin to 20mg in my new september regimen and add 10,000mg msm crystals. mtg all the way after one month my bottle is already empty i poured it all wow


----------



## pressncurl (Aug 13, 2005)

4a/b here, mostly b

I still have several products that I am waiting to try, but I am forcing myself to completely use up a few of these before I  buy anything else.  

*Shampoos:*
Optimum Care Collagen Moisture
Cream of Nature (green/yellow top)
Infusium 23 moisturizing
Mane n Tail

*Conditioners:*
Mane n Tail (rinse out & leave-in)
Optimum Care Rich Conditioner (rinse out)
Giovanni Direct Leave-in
Infusium 23 moisturizing (rinse out)

*Oils (usually mixed with leave-in conditioner):*
Castor oil
Jojoba oil
Olive oil
Coconut oil


----------



## karmelsassy (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone..I'm a newby and a PJ already.  I work down the block from a BSS  :covereyes .  I don't use all of the products all of the time,  I'm searching for that perfect combination.  So here goes.  I am  relaxed 4a/b.
*
Shampoo* 
Apoghee Evening Primrose Moisturizing Shampoo

*Conditioner* 
LeKair Cholesteral Conditioner (Liquid form)

*Deep Conditioners * 
Miss Keys 10en1 
ORS Hair Mayo 
Motions CPR 
Fantasia Deep Penetrating Moisturizing Conditioner 

Aphogee Intensive Reconstructor and Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer (used together)

*Leave Ins * 
Motions Triple Action leave in 
Infusium 23 leave in-heat activated  
Surge 
Hask Placenta Instant Repair Leave in spray
Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer, 
Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum 
Pro Vitamin Hair Treatment Capsules for Instant Repair

*Oils/Hot Oils Treatment * 
Natures Therapy Hot Oil Treatment, 
Olive Oil, 
Jojoba Oil (mixed in my conditioners)

*Hair Dresses * 
Profectiv Mega Growth
Elasta QP Mago Butter Moisturizer


----------



## caligirl (Aug 13, 2005)

4a natural

Clarifying Shampoo:  Aloe Rid
Shampoo: Keracare Hydrating Detangling
Conditioner: Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Leave Ins: Salerm 21, Alter Ego, Herbal Essences Replenishing Conditioner
Oil: Wanakee Oil for the Hair/Constant Care for Ends


----------



## MJ (Aug 13, 2005)

4 a/b relaxed

*Shampoos:* Aubrey's Organics White Camellia and Honey Suckle Rose
*Conditioners:* Aubrey's Organics White Camellia and Honey Suckle Rose
*Leave ins:* Gary Null conditioner, EVOO, homemade hair butter
*Other:* homemade amla oil, AVC rinses, molasses intensive conditioner (homemade), avocado-coconut milk conditioner (homemade)

*To-buy list:* Aubrey's GBP shampoo and conditioner (to use during braids and after touch ups)

Yeah, I'm make alot of hair "products" -- a regular 'ol kitchen scientist


----------



## Shawnee66 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm 4a/b more b than a

These are the products I'm using this month.  Every month I switch because I'm trying to find what really works for my hair.


Shampoos: Kenra Moisturizing shampoo or Elasta QP Conditiong Shampoo

Conditioners:
Moisturizing - Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner or Kenra Intensive Emollient Treatment
Protein - Aubry Organics GPB, Nexxus Keraphix
Heavy Protein Treatment- Aphoghee, Dudley's DRC or Nexxus Emergencee

Conditioners for CO Washes/PrePoo Treatments: Daily Defense Tender Apple

Moisturizers: Surge Woojee; BB Castor Oil and Aloe; Coconut Softee; WGO

Leave-In: Silicon Mix leave-in or Sedal anti-sponge

Serum: Kerastase, biosilk or Redken glass

I just started to use Surge Ultra Max

Since it's been a really hot and humid summer I have been wearing my hair in a bun.  I try to get a wash and set from the Dominican salon at least once a month, because this really helps my hair.


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 14, 2005)

I am 4b and then some ,

Pre Poo: Queene Helene hot oil treatment

Shampoo: Nexuss Therappe

Conditioner: Bone Marrow or Motion's CPR for light protein

Deep Cond & CW: Optimum Stay Strong w/Sauve Natural Aloe 
& Vit. E and always add coconut nut 
oil and milk to it..

Leave-in: Salerm 21, Black and Sassy Creme leave-in,

Daily Styling: All Profective products, coconut oil, B&B Oil Moisturizer


MTG and Lenzie's Request and Surge to Stimulate Growth


----------



## rai (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey, I'm having trouble with dry ends. What are you ladies doing for your ends?


----------



## Mystic (Sep 11, 2005)

4b/a checking in.  
http://public.fotki.com/Ivanay/


----------



## natstar (Sep 11, 2005)

Natstar checking in also
4 a/b

Pre-poo-Qhemet heavy cream & Africa's Best herbal oil
Shampoos- Elucence MB & Clarifying
Conditioners-trying to use them all up   
Salerm Wheat Germ, Parnevu Hair Mayo, Capilo Sole & Cinnammon
Leave in-Giovanni or NTM Silk Touch
Moisturizers- Shea butter for twists, H20-daily, Parnevu t-tree creme-daily, Qhemet hydrating balm for twistouts.


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 11, 2005)

4a/b relaxed head checking in!


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Sep 11, 2005)

4A/B representin!!


----------



## prettyblac (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, I'm back in the house again Thank GOD! I think I'm a 4d (off the scale)my hair tangles so badly it's insane. But nonetheless I love  what GOD gave me and it works for me. I work full-time, run a business part time, and I'm a single parent time is a luxury I cant afford so I stick to the basics and they serve me well.  
I shampoo every week with Cream of Nature Shampoo or I condition wash with Humectress either or weekly. I gently comb and spray my hair with detangler pantene (the best in the world!!! imho)  while I'm in the shower for about 1 min I add vaseline to the ends and put my baggie on and hairpiece and out the door. A total of 10 min. I spray every morning with humectress mixed with water and that's it. Short and Sweet. I'll be taking pics every month and posting them to my fotki album.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 11, 2005)

i believe im 4a..?? im not sure really  anyone want to help a sister out


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 11, 2005)

4b I believe

http://public.fotki.com/Naijahair

Shampoo: Seda
Conditioners: Silicon Mix(deep), Giovanni Direct, Salerm(lave in ), Paul Mitchell, VO5 (CW)

Baggie methods, Bun
MTG, Scurl, Shea Butter/coconut oil


----------



## Sosoothing (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't leave me out ladies....4a/b

Shampoos: Herbal Essence, Aussie Moist Shampoo.
Conditioners: lustrasilk cholesterol with carrot oil, motions silk protein, herbal essence
moisturizers:BB with castor oil, scurl/stasofro,NTM silk touch leave in, motions lotion

When needed:
Motions CPR, Aphogee treatment for damaged hair, Aphogee 2 min reconstructor.


----------



## HairQueen (Sep 12, 2005)

Me too


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello , 4a/b checking in
*SHAMPOO:* MNT, NEXXUS botanoil, Capilo- honey&milk-silk protein-avacado-sole&cinnamon, Fantasia IC hair polisher (for shine)
*CLARIFYING POO:* Suave
*CO WASHES:* Suave amplify
*CONDITIONER:  *MNT, NEXXUS kheraphix, Miss keys 10 en 1, Avacado and coconut milk (homemade)
*RECONSTRUCTOR:* Elasta QP intensive treatment, Aphoghee
*RINSE: *Capilo- honey&milk, silk protein, and sole&cinnamon, ACV
*LEAVE IN'S:* MNT, Surge 14, Nexxus headdress
*MOISTURIZERS:* EQP mango butter, WGO, S-curl mix (EVOO, carrot, avacado, tea tree oils and distilled water), Fantansia IC hair polisher
*SERUMS:* Biosilk therapy, EQP silk
That's it for now waiting to add Silicone mix cond. and Salerm 21 leave in.The Dominican prod. are my main stapples now they just give my hair what it wants


----------



## Babyray (Sep 14, 2005)

4 A/B reporting for duty.


----------



## LongIslandBeauty (Sep 17, 2005)

4a/b with some 3c.

Shampoo: KeraCare Hydrating & Nexxus Moisture
Leave In: Infusium21, Salerm21, Lacio Lacio, & vegetable glycerin mix
Protein: Aphogee
Conditioners: Nexxus Humectress & most Dominican conditioners
Moisturizers: Shea butter & castor oil
Relaxer: Fiberguard although I'm considering the transition.
Serums: Citre Shine
CO Wash: Suave or any mix of conditioners I need to finish using


----------



## ximenia (Sep 18, 2005)

4a/b/c natural checkin in

Shampoo: none
Leave In: qhemet olive cream detangler
Pomade: qhemet amla
Protein: none
Conditioners: qhemet heavy cream
Moisturizers: same 
Shine: none
CO Wash: suave tropical coconut


----------



## MzTami (Sep 19, 2005)

4a/b  transitioner is Present!!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Dec 11, 2005)

bumpity bump


----------



## KiSseS03 (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm definitely a 4... not too sure about the A or B part tho... Currently transitioning!


----------



## godzooki (Dec 11, 2005)

Been a while but I guess I'll check in too. 4a here.


----------



## CandiceC (Dec 12, 2005)

I thought I already posted in this thread, but I combed through 20 some-odd pages and I hadn't.

Well I'm finally checking in! 4 a/b


----------



## Zeal (Dec 12, 2005)

I would say 4a/b.


----------



## XXXtacy (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi there....  

4a

Just starting out with the hair growth routine. Natural hair with occasional press. Starting the Sew-In Challenge at the end of the month. Will find out what products my hair like...


----------



## CandiceC (Dec 12, 2005)

XXXtacy said:
			
		

> Hi there....
> 
> 4a
> 
> Just starting out with the hair growth routine. Natural hair with occasional press. Starting the Sew-In Challenge at the end of the month. Will find out what products my hair like...



Welcome!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 29, 2006)

It's the bi-annual 2006 bumpppppppppp up!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 29, 2006)

Im a 4a/b

Poos: 
CON - Green
soon to be using MnT as well..  CON will balance the protien(thats my plan anywasy)

Conditioners:
Motions Weightless Detangling Conditiner
Moisturizing - Elasta QP DPR 11

Protein - 
Organics Hair Mayo
ORS Replenishing
I will be using Mane N Tail
possibly Elasta QP BCS

Heavy Protein Treatment
Soon to be either Emergencee/Aphogee/DRC 

Moisturizers: 
Elasta QP Mango Butter;
Keracare Oil Moisturizer w/ Jojoba
New Oasis Hair & Scalp Conditioner 

Oils (sealers):
Kemi Oyl
Africa's Best Herbal Oil
Soon to have Vitale Mo Body Essential Oils 

Leave-In: 
NTM Silk Touch - For Braid Outs etc
Thermasilk Straight & Smooth Leave In Cream
soon to be using MnT

Serum: 
Honestly, anyone on sale 

Heat Protectant:
Fantasia IC Heat Protectant Spray


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Jun 29, 2006)

*4a/b checking in  *


----------



## Tayw29 (Jun 29, 2006)

4a/b checking in

Poos: 
CON - Green
Pantene relaxed and natural

Conditioners:
Suave Milk & Honey/ Tropical Coconut
V05 Champagne Kiss

Protein - 
ORS Mayo
ORS Replenishing

Moisturizers: 
NTM daily deep conditioner
Pantene relaxed and natural moisturizer

Oils (sealers):
Jojoba
sweet almond 
castor
WGO

Leave-In: 
NTM Silk Touch 
Infusium 23

Heat Protectant:
Fantasia IC Heat Protectant serum


----------



## Cooyah (Jun 29, 2006)

4a (i thinks)

right now my routine is simple, sew in's every 6 weeks

vadik alma oil, castor oil, mtg, sweet almond oil and emu oil (soon as it reaches) on my scalp.

suave humectant for moisture and mane and tail for protein

liquis multivit, odwalla carrot juice, lots of water and more homecooking, NO MORE FAST FOOD (unless it's patties and cocobread  )


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Since I took the time to read all 27 pages of this post  ...I thought I should also respond   :

Mona...you are like a talk show host the way you respond to this thread...absolutely wonderful!! I really enjoyed reading it and it was very encouraging to see like-heads who have found success with the staples that I have chosen....Chosen being the key word...to avoid prolonging my PJism..I have decided on these produts for my regimen...So I will be sticking to them only starting July 15th through the end of this year...

Shampoos: CON, Elucence MB

Light Protein Conditioners: Aubrey GPB, Motions CPR

Moisturizing Conditioners: Miss Keys (2 that I mix), Elucence MB

Oils: Jojoba, Coconut, Castor, African Glory Oil (Good mix of yummy hair EO's that I picked up at Whole Foods...I add it for good measure )

Leave In: Kids Organics Shea Butter/Giovanni Direct

Moisturizer: Water+Condish+Oils 

Other Products I like that may become staples:
Rasta Mango and Lime Locking Gel 
(Great for bunning..leaves hair soft/smooth)
Carols Daugther Healthy Hair Butter & Mimosa Honey


----------



## Plenty (Jun 30, 2006)

Plenty! I'm 4a.


----------



## bettytoo (Jun 30, 2006)

hi I'm four 4b/a .natural .check my fotki album out.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 30, 2006)

Ingredients:

Ingredients: Olive Oil Extracts of Basil, Burdock, Nettle, Rosemary, Sage,
Walnut, and Yarrow, Jojoba Oil, Lavender, Essential Oil, Comfrey Flower Essence
and Onyx Gem Essence.

Mmmmm, those sound delish



			
				brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> Since I took the time to read all 27 pages of this post  ...I thought I should also respond   :
> 
> Mona...you are like a talk show host the way you respond to this thread...absolutely wonderful!! I really enjoyed reading it and it was very encouraging to see like-heads who have found success with the staples that I have chosen....Chosen being the key word...to avoid prolonging my PJism..I have decided on these produts for my regimen...So I will be sticking to them only starting July 15th through the end of this year...
> 
> ...


----------



## mstasha (Jun 30, 2006)

4B Checking in

Relaxer:
Affirm every 7-8 weeks 

Shampoos:
CON
Nexxus
PM Super Skinny
Keracare 
Aubrey Island Butter

Conditioners:
Nexxus Humectress
PM Super Skinny
Keracare Humecto
Aubrey Island Butter

Deep Conditioners:
10 en 1
Any con/ Heat

Protein:
Aphogee 
Nexxus Emergencee
Aubrey GPB

Leave In:
Salerm21
Lacio Lacio
Keracare Leave In

Serum:
John Frieda Frizz Ease 
Silk N Seal

Moisturizers:
Elasta QP 
S-Curl

Oils:
WGO
Alma Oil
Wheat germ Oil
Jojoba Oil
Coconut Oil

Treatments:
WGO
MTG
La India

Others:
Paul Mitchell's Foaming Pomade
Rap Nâ€™ Tap
Keracare Setting Lotion 
Keracare Foam Rap
Surge

I don't have a washing schedule yet. I just wash every few days depending on want my hair needs and what style I want to try.  Working on more sold my hair dryer and I am protective styles.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm relaxed 4a/4b.

Poos:  CON, Motions Lavish Moisture, Aphogee Poo for Damaged Hair

Condish:  ORS RP, ORS Hair Mayo, Loreal Mermade, Aphogee Reconstructor and Treatment for damaged hair, Elasta QP, Salerm 21, Silk Elements Leave-In

Oils: WGO, coconut oil, carrot oil, EVOO


----------



## ghanaian dime (Jun 30, 2006)

4a/b checking in!


----------



## Royal Glory (Oct 23, 2006)

4 a/b, I believe.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 23, 2006)

4a Natural Checking in! 

Poos
Nexxus Therappe
NTM

Cons
Nexxus Humectress
NTM DDC
LeKair Shea Cholesterol Creme

DCs
ORS Pak

Moisturizers
Pure Mango Butter
QP Mango Butter
Kids Organics Shea Detangling Lotion

Styling Aids
QP Glaze
QP Curl Wax
Fantasia Gel - Blue one


----------



## ak46 (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm also 4a/b. This is what I've been using lately:

*Shampoo:* 
CON detangling

*Conditioners:*
Keracare Humecto (deep), 
Nexxus Humectress (instant), 
Nexxus Headdress (leave-in); 
Suave Milk & Honey (co-wash)
Suave Kiwi w/ avacado oil (pre-poo)

*Moisturizers:*
ORS Olive Oil Cream
African Pride Braid Spray

*Growth Aides & Oils:*
Jojoba Oil
Surge
MTG replica
Wondergro Pure Sulfur Oil
MN mix
Peppermint & Rosemary EO's

-that's pretty much it.  I will try NTM Silk Touch as a moisturizer once I take a break from braids.


----------



## JewelleNY (Oct 23, 2006)

*I have mostly 4a and some 4b.  I use CON shampoo and conditioer, olive oil, cocnut oil, and now DooGro oil.   I use ORS leave-in hair mayo conditioner and Baby Love detangling spray to detangle.  *


----------



## MzOptimistic (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm 4 a

my shampoos are:

Con(green bottle)
Keracare detangling shampoo
ORS aloe shampoo
AO blue camoille shampoo
NTM shampoo

my conditioners:

Keracare humecto
Paltas conditioner
ORS hair mayonaise
Con nourishing conditioner
NTM daily conditioner

protein treatments:

Motions critical protection repair
Fantasia's Aloe/Vitamin Anti-breakage formula deep penetrating creme moisturizer for extra dry hair and scalp
Aubrey Organics GPB
Aphogee 2 min reconstructor

leave ins:

Africa Best leave in mayonaise
NTM silk touch
Rusk Smoother

moisurizers:

UBH dew mist

For my dry hair:

Vitapointe hairdress creme-I  

Serums:

NTM healing shine
John Freida anti frizz

Seal Ends with:

Profective healthy ends or Mango butter

Oils

Kemi Oyl to seal ends

I rotate everything on a weekly basis 

That's all I can think of now...


----------



## CarmelTreat (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm a 4a/b as well.  Here's what I use:

Shampoos:
Cream of Nature Conditioning Shampoo (green and white bottle)
Elasta QP Cream Conditioning Shampoo
NTM shampoo
Herbal Essence or Nexxus Aloe Rid (for clarifying)

Condiitoners/Treatments:
KeraCare Humecto
Mizani Moisturefuse
Dudley DRC
(used Aphogee Treatement in th past)

Leave-ins:
Profective Breakfree
Giovanni Direct Leave-in

Moisturizers:
Africa's Best Kid's Organics Shea Butter Detangler
BB Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil and Aloe
Elasta QP Recovery
Water + conditioner in spray bottle
Surge 14 (on edges and temples only)

Oils:
KeraCare Essentail Oils
Surge Lotion Motion Oil


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Oct 23, 2006)

First time poster here, although i've been reading this board for over a year. So hello to all!!

I'm a 4B - Although I have yet to see any other 4's with my texture. Thick, unruly, resistant and coarse. In it's natural state my hair does not lay down by applying gel etc. Oh no! My boyfriend says that I have the denses hair he has ever seen. Although it is a pain to manage i love my hair, but I need to work on retaining length, since my hair is dry and breaks easily! Anyhoo, the products i use are:

Shampoos:
Ojon Hydrating Shampoo (just started)
Garnier Fructis
Thermasilk(phasing out)
ORS Creamy Aloe(Phasing out)

Conditioners:
Ojon Hydrating Conditioner (justed started - love this)
Garnier Fructis Fortifying (use for conditioner wash - love)
Avalon Organics Clarifying
Natures Gate Herbal 

Protein
Nexxus

Leave Ins
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Leave In
IC Fantasia Shine Creme Leave In (YUCK- hate this, we not use anymore)

Growth
Vitamins- MSM
Whey Protein Shakes (need to be more consistent with this)
GNC Ultra Nourish Hair (discontinued - makes my stomach hurt!!)
MTG (haven't used in months - try this again after my new relaxer)
Surge (need to more consistent)

SHINE AND MOISTURE
Water mixed with oils, serums, etc.

Relaxer
PHYTO Index II (Dramatic decrease in breakage since using this)

On a daily basis my regimen is pretty simple. I do not use all these products regularly. Use on an as needed basis.  I need to be out of bed and out the door in as short a time as possible. 

Right now my hair is short as i am essentially starting over after 2 big chops. Wish me luck!!! Everyone here is so committed and has done a fantastic job of turning their hair around. It's truly inspiring to me!!


----------



## patient1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I've never done hairtyping, but my guess is that this is me. 

p1


----------



## napbella (Oct 23, 2006)

Another 4a/4b...

*Shampoos*
Keracare (love it!)
Suave Milk and Honey
Aveda (just got it)

*Conditioner*
Keracare
Suave milk and Honey

*Protein*
Aphogee  (jury still out on this)

*Leave ins*
Cantu (gives me curls I didn't know I had)

*Oils*
grapeseed
castor 
apricot

*Growth*
WGO
MTG


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 23, 2006)

I am a type 4 gal.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 23, 2006)

4b chick checkin' in..!!

Shampoo:
Mane and Tale Moisturizing 
Pantene Clarifying
Neutrilizing poo (can't remeber the name)

Conditioner:
ORS Replenishing
Salerm Wheat Germ

Reconstructor:
Aphogee Keritin 2 min
Aphogee for Damaged Hair
Roux Mendex (for dry hair)

Co-wash:
Coconut milk mixed w/
Sauve Coconut conditioner
Herbal Essence Hello Hydration

Moisturizer:
QP Mango butter

Leave in:
Neutrogena TM Silk touch Leave in (doubles as moisturizer)
Salerm 21

Oils:
EVOO, Sweet Almond,Refined Coconut Oil, Vitapointe

Growth:
Surge 14 plus

Relaxer:
Silk Elements or ORS (i like Silk better)

Vitamins:
Biotin 3mg/Silica/Hair Nails Skin or Prenatal (take 3 day of eeach)


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 23, 2006)

Another 4a/4b here.

Shampoo: Whatever samples I have and whenever I want.  Does Cetaphil count?

Co-wash/Conditioner: The cheap VO5 or White Rain mixed with whatever comes to mind, like honey and aloe.  Does an herbal ACV count as a conditioner?

Moisture: Asha's Mane Attraction, Surge 14 mixed with glycerin, castor and jojoba oils.

Styling: IC Sparklelite clear gel

Vitamins: Biotin 5g, Calcium citrate 800mg, Bamboo 420mg, B-complex, Cod liver and EP oils 1g, Garlic 540mg, and Cayenne taken throughout the day.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 23, 2006)

Another 4a checking in...

My hair is down with: 
Poos:BBD triple silk poo/Proclaim neutralizing poo

Conditioners:
Moisturizing -BBD Stretch 
Protein - UBH, ORS MAYO, B's Satin treatment
Heavy Protein Treatment- Aphoghee 

Conditioners for CO Washes/PrePoo Treatments: 
Hello Hydration

Moisturizers: Elasta QP Mango Butter; Qhemet's Alma heavy cream, Olive Detangling conditioner, Africa's Best hair oil, ORS Carrot Oil

Leave-In: Giovanni's Direct-leavin
Serum: Fantasia's Olive serum

Currently Bunning it up. Will be getting a weave in 2 weeks, will rock weaves, braids and thangs for 2007...I need a break.__________________


----------



## HWAY (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm a type 4 also. 

Ali77, I have UBH conditioner and BBD Stretch also. Do you alternate weeks? What do you apply to your hair after the UBH conditioner?


----------



## KeraKrazy (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm definately 4b all over (probably 4c)


----------



## DreamLife (Oct 23, 2006)

4b checking in!


----------



## Legend (Oct 23, 2006)

Another 4B here!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 23, 2006)

tsmith said:
			
		

> I'm 4 a
> 
> my shampoos are:
> 
> ...


 
_**Why was I clocking to see what you put down...  *_

_*The purpose of this thread....glad to see it still making the rounds...*_
_*is to learn what other 4a/b's (in that realm) or using...maybe we're using similar products...or maybe somebody is using something that we haven't tried yet, but it now piques one's interest.*_

_*I noticed that a lot of 4a/b's gravitate toward Aphogee usage...*_
_**I just gave myself the strong treatment Friday night*_  *


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 23, 2006)

brownsugarflyygirl said:
			
		

> Since I took the time to read all 27 pages of this post ...I thought I should also respond  :
> 
> Mona...you are like a talk show host the way you respond to this thread...absolutely wonderful!! I really enjoyed reading it and it was very encouraging to see like-heads who have found success with the staples that I have chosen....Chosen being the key word...to avoid prolonging my PJism..I have decided on these produts for my regimen...So I will be sticking to them only starting July 15th through the end of this year...
> 
> ...


 
_*I haven't been keeping up... ....I tried..*_ 

_*I LOVE  Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizer...I keep at least two bottles in the stash...*_

_*thing is...when I first started out....my hair was not feeling AO GPB...*_
_*but I dug some up out the closet during clean out time...had some diluted..and lo and behold..the sucka worked for me on DRY hair..*_
_*so I may re-invest in this as a light protein treat*_.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 23, 2006)

quote=Tayw29]4a/b checking in

Poos: 
CON - Green
Pantene relaxed and natural

Conditioners:
Suave Milk & Honey/ Tropical Coconut
V05 Champagne Kiss

Protein - 
ORS Mayo
ORS Replenishing

Moisturizers: 
NTM daily deep conditioner
Pantene relaxed and natural moisturizer

Oils (sealers):
Jojoba
sweet almond 
castor
WGO

Leave-In: 
NTM Silk Touch 
Infusium 23

Heat Protectant:
Fantasia IC Heat Protectant serum[/quote]

_*My mouth dropped on the siggy...*_  
_*Purty hair*_ 

_*Isn't sweet almond oil just the BEST?!!!  Love it!*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 23, 2006)

BackToMyRoots said:
			
		

> First time poster here, although i've been reading this board for over a year. So hello to all!!
> 
> I'm a 4B - Although I have yet to see any other 4's with my texture. Thick, unruly, resistant and coarse. In it's natural state my hair does not lay down by applying gel etc. Oh no! My boyfriend says that I have the denses hair he has ever seen. Although it is a pain to manage i love my hair, but I need to work on retaining length, since my hair is dry and breaks easily! Anyhoo, the products i use are:
> 
> ...


 
*Wishing you the best of luck and happy hair growing to you!!!!*

**phyto is the ish!!!*


----------



## ProseChild (Oct 23, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*when I first started out....my hair was not feeling AO GPB...*_
> _*but I dug some up out the closet during clean out time...had some diluted..and lo and behold..the sucka worked for me on DRY hair..*_
> _*so I may re-invest in this as a light protein treat*_.



I _hate_ when that happens! I wonder how much money I've wasted, by getting rid of products that didn't work - but would've worked later on, had I tried them at a different length. I also hate when a beloved product stops working for me!  So I love the products I use dearly, until I have to start using something else.

My current regimen:
NTM Poo or diluted CON (red label)
alternate Humectress or Keraphix as deep condition
NTM Silk Touch leave-in
Optimum Oil Therapy


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Nymphe said:
			
		

> Another 4a/4b here.
> 
> Shampoo: Whatever samples I have and whenever I want. *Does Cetaphil count?*
> 
> ...


 
  _*....I'm sitting here...like...ain't Cetaphil a facial cleanser?!!*_

_*Whatever works for you hair queen, do you*_...


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 23, 2006)

ProseChild said:
			
		

> I _hate_ when that happens! I wonder how much money I've wasted, by getting rid of products that didn't work - but would've worked later on, had I tried them at a different length. I also hate when a beloved product stops working for me!  So I love the products I use dearly, until I have to start using something else.
> 
> My current regimen:
> NTM Poo or diluted CON (red label)
> ...


 
_*PC, are you on the Keep It Simple Sister challenge? Cause man, you've got the simple regimen down pat*_!


----------



## Tayw29 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Mona


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 23, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*....I'm sitting here...like...ain't Cetaphil a facial cleanser?!!*_
> 
> _*Whatever works for you hair queen, do you*_...


Yup yup, it is, but scope out the ingredients--it is like a co-wash with a bit of SLS thrown in. Check out this thread.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Oct 23, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _**Why was I clocking to see what you put down...  *_
> 
> _*The purpose of this thread....glad to see it still making the rounds...*_
> _*is to learn what other 4a/b's (in that realm) or using...maybe we're using similar products...or maybe somebody is using something that we haven't tried yet, but it now piques one's interest.*_
> ...


 
Mona, I'm scared of the strong treatment.  I wanna try it sooooo bad


----------



## missnappylady (Oct 24, 2006)

4B Checking in!!!

BTW Tayw29, your hair looks great! How did you get so much growth in such a short amount of time?
edit: Oops! I just noticed you already posted your regime.


----------



## nadine1977canada (Oct 24, 2006)

3G/4A in the house!


----------



## angellazette (Oct 24, 2006)

Dunno if I posted here before...

4a.

I'm too lazy to type out all my products   but they can be found in my fotki under Products.


----------



## sweetpuff (Oct 24, 2006)

4a/b (mostly a)  cheking in!!!

I'm no product junky (yet) but i'll post this

*oils:*
EVOO
100% pure coconut oil
peppermint essential oil
eucalyptus essential oil
rosemary essentialoil
maskriti oil
ORS oil spray

*shampoos:*
suave coconut shampoo

*conditioner:*
suave coconut conditioner
Man N' Tail conditioner (only when in need of heavy protein)

*leave in:*
infusium23

*mousse:*
motions

*gel:*
comb-thru gel

*Moisturizer: *
S-curl no drip moisturizer
ORS olive moisturizer.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you Mona Lisa. I'm so glad i found Phyto!!


----------



## ProseChild (Oct 25, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*PC, are you on the Keep It Simple Sister challenge? Cause man, you've got the simple regimen down pat*_!



LOL, no... I find that the least amount of products I use, the better. It took me a long time to curb PJism! I also do the same styles every week - a rollerset/wrap and mohawk rollerset to maintain.


----------



## candita (Oct 26, 2006)

4b signing up!

*Relaxer *
Phyto II

*Shampoo*
Nexxus Therappe
Nexxus Aloe Rid
CON
J/A/S/O/N/S Biotin

*Conditioner*
Nexxus Humectress
Nacadit
Salerm Wheat Germ
Salerm 21 (leave-in)
L'Occitane Olive Oil Mask
ORS Replenishing Paks
Silicon Mix (miracle worker on new growth)
Miss Keys mixed with almond oil, olive oil & coconut oil
Aubrey Organics White Camelia 
J/A/S/O/N/S Jojoba, Apricot, Biotin, Rosewater 

*Moisturizers/Cremes*
Keracare Jojoba Oil Moisturizer
Elasta QP Recovery
Mane & Tail Carrot Oil Creme
S-Curl

*Oils*
CARROT OIL!!!!!

*For Fun*
John Frieda Color Glaze
L'Oreal Color Pulse


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2006)

4a checkin in!

Shampoo - Nexxus Therrappe
Conditioner - Nexxus Humectress/Keraphix
Moisturizers - Biostrand Phorme, Keracare Essential Oil, QP Mango Butter, Protectiv 3in1 Oil
Other Products - Motions Pomade, BB Wrapping Foam


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 26, 2006)

tsmith said:
			
		

> Mona, I'm scared of the strong treatment. I wanna try it sooooo bad


 
_*Gurrrrrrrrrrl....u g'won and give it a try.  If it makes you feel any better..*_
_*KiniKakes uses it on the regular...*_ 

_*Mo types this as she has a cocoction of Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and a mysterious jar from her closet on her head under a plastic cap erplexed _


----------



## PinkPeony (Oct 27, 2006)

4a/b checking in

*Shampoo*
CON (RED LABEL)
Heath&Shoulders
Suave's clar. poo


*Moisturizers*
NTM Silk Touch Conditioner
Suave Berry Smoothie Conditioner
Scurl(random)


*Relaxer*
Optimum-no-lye


----------



## Jas123 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm a 4a/b and I think this black castor oil is turning me into a 4z...my hair is getting thicker


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 27, 2006)

sherylin123 said:
			
		

> I'm a 4a/b and I think this black castor oil is turning me into a 4z...my hair is getting thicker


 
_*Hmmmmmmmmm......*_

_*How are you using it?  By itself?  In combination with another product?*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 29, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> if there has been a thread on this prior (hard to do a search on).
> 
> I just wanted to ask this because, although I have some hair idols...their hair isn't that close to mine (with the exception of the ultimate 4a/b idol AJamerican Diva) -- until I thoroughly examined *Babygurl's* album and was like *wow...*I can relate to her hair...and she has really inspired me in terms of me making progress as well. I also check mrslee..cause the things her hair likes, mine does as well.
> 
> ...


 
_*UPDATED: 12/2006*_

*Shampoos: Breakthru/Jason's  *

*Conditioners:*
*Moisturizing: NTM DDC, Motions Moisture Plus, Phytospecific Intense Nutrition Mask, White Rain Tropical Coconut, Proclaim Aloe and Shea Butter *

*Protein Based: MNT Original Conditioner, ORS Mayonnaise*

*Protein Treatments: Aphogee (Heavy, when needed); Aphogee two minute reconstructor (love this ); Duo Tex*

*Moisturizers: Kids Organics Moisturizing Detangling Lotion, ORS Olive Oil, Silk Elements*

*Hairdressing Cremes: Keracare, Vitapointe*

*Leave in:*
*At home: Keracare, NTM*
*Rollersetting: Lacio Lacio *

*Serums: NTM, ORS*

*Oils: Hot 6 oil, sweet almond, olive, coconut*

*Rocking a quick weave/wig if not wearing my own hair out.*
*Try to keep it low manipulation  *


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 10, 2006)

*Bumping for end of 2006 contributions - *
*know there's some new 4a/b's on the scene...*

*What'cha doin?  What'cha using?  Share....*

_*puts out some beef sticks, Ginger Ale, Alize and some butter cookies*_


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm a 4a/b with fine hair and I'm using NTM silk touch leave in, s-curl when I'm stretching, Giovanni Direct Leave in, just started castor oil, Aveda elixir for about the first 6 weeks after a perm along with the Aveda DR Shampoo and Intensive Treatment, Elucence MB conditioner and Elucence Clarifier and I perm with Phyto.


----------



## cat eyes (Dec 11, 2006)

4a/b checking in!


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 11, 2006)

another 4b checking in.


----------



## zzirvingj (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm 4a/b!

I use mostly Aveda products:

Aveda Brilliant Conditioner
Aveda Deep Penetrating Revitalizer
Aveda Detoxifier
Jojoba Oil
Olive Oil
Lekair Cholesterol
Sometimes Aphogee as well.

I mostly wear my hair in a bun.  I am currently BSL (top of bra strap) and aiming for WL.  I am relaxer free, not chemical free, cuz I just got a black rinse in my hair last month.  I'm considering using henna and learning how to press my own hair.  I do my own trims and am hoping to trim no more than 2 times in 07 (want to learn how to do that "search & destroy" method!)


----------



## Country gal (Dec 11, 2006)

There was a big discussion this weekend on whether my hair was 4a/b or C. The roundbrush decided it was 4a since I have perfectly tight spiral curls.


----------



## darkflame213 (Dec 11, 2006)

4b crown and sides with a 4a kitchen.


----------



## rdm (Dec 11, 2006)

I am a 4a crown and sides with a 4 b kitchen.  Currently using Nuetrogena NTM and Kera Care Products.


----------



## Dearlove (Dec 11, 2006)

3c,4a,4bczzzzz natural checking in!

I use hot six oil as an overnight prepoo. I wash weekly with generic tea tree oil from Sally's and  CON green bottle. I follow up with redken all soft heavy cream conditioner (sometimes under the dryer, sometimes not).  Once a month, I do a duotex just to be safe.  My leave ins are Paul Mitchell the conditioner mixed with shea butter oil.  I twist with the cantu heavy leave in (thank goodness it's cheap, because I have to use alot!).  I moisturize nightly with diluted infusium 23 and shea butter oil.


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 11, 2006)

I am 4a but with seems to be a little looser at times.  I have 3b/cish at the back of the head. About 2 b-ish along the hairline area along the back of the ears.  Overall when looking at it, _it is 4a_.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 11, 2006)

I am 4a/b...more b than a. 

 Right now I am on my own personal Keracare challenge to see if I can stick to one line, with the exceptiono of my cheapie pre-poo conditioner.


----------



## hottopic (Dec 11, 2006)

Happy Nappy and Thick 4a/b proudly checking in


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 11, 2006)

this is a great thread, i'm 4a natural.  all my regimen etc is in my fotki but i keep changing it.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 12, 2006)

Man this roll call is serious. Great idea!  4a 4b checking in. I am a HUGE PJ but right now I am trying to focus.

*Silk Elements Lye relaxer Course (old)*
*ORS no-lye*

*Shampoo & Conditioners:*
Generics Humectress
VO5's (almost all of them)
Suave Professional Humectin & Humectress
Thermasilk Moisture
Silk Elements

*Deep Conditioner:*
Lakair Cholesterol
Silk Elements Cholesterol
NTM Mask
Fantasia reconstructor - (can't find anymore)

*Moisturizers:*
Daily co-washes w/ cold water rinse
NTM Silk 
Mango butter (old)

*Other items:*
seal ends with vaseline
coconut oil
castor oil (old)
LIV (old)
Blue Magic coconut (old)
s-curl spray 
Beyond the zone thermal spray for flat ironing
A little pressing grease for flat ironing
Multi vitamins and supplements
Exercise at least 3x a week
LOTS OF WATER


----------



## e$h (Dec 17, 2006)

4/b checkin in:

*Shampoo*: NTM cream lather, NTM dry soothing scalp, Keracare 1st lather (clarify)

*Conditioners:* NTM daily deep conditioner,MNT (lite protein) and for co-washes hello hydration (used first few weeks of touch up), suave thick and full, and vo5

*Deep Conditioners*: Salerm Wheat Germ Mask 

*Protein Treatments*: Motions CPR, ORS, Emergencee

*Moisturizers*: Scurl, Elasta QP Oil Moisture Recovery, Keracare Jojoba and Mango Butter

*Leave ins*: Salerm, Rusk Smoother, MNT, NTM Silk Touch

*Oils*: Castor, EVOO, Coconut, Amla, and Kemi

*Serums*: NTM


----------



## newflowers (Jun 18, 2007)

4ab checking in. Though the Aveda DR looks good, I'm still living in Phyto-land.


----------



## SpyCats (Jun 18, 2007)

4b checking in. 

My product info is in my siggy .


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jun 18, 2007)

4a over here!


Poos: Keracare for color treated hair, CON Clarifying, 

Conditioners:
Moisturizing - ORS Replenishing Pack, Nacidit Olive Oil, Motions Moisture Plus 

Protein - Yogurt mixture, LeKairs Cholesterol

Conditioners for CO Washes/PrePoo Treatments: V05 Balsam and Protein and Tea Tree Therapy

Moisturizers: KeraCare Leave In, Garnier Fructis, Paul Mitchell Leave In, S Curl  

Oil: Kemi Oyl

Serum: Keracare Silken Seal

Mostly  Braidouts. Heat once a Month. Baggie ends nightly.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 19, 2007)

I am a 4b..actually a 4z if that's possible. I have never EVER ever been able to get all of it (natural ) into a pony. Which defeated my unrequited love for a giant puff 

Since I started looking at this board my PJ tendancies have picked up BIG time so I don't have a set regimen. I love the NTM line and Ginsing Wonder 8 oil in the spray bottle.I use the Silk Elements deep cons - and started adding SAA to them and my mascara ( works! ). Recently tried BT and I love the smell so that's a staple.


----------



## hothair (Jun 19, 2007)

4a using any shampoo i can find once a month, CW with Lustrasilk Shea butter, Leave in with Infusium 23 Afrodetangler, for moisture- Humectress, for protein Aphogee (strong) MNT (mild). 

i'm heavy on the protein cause my hair's coloured!


----------



## tsturnbu (Jun 27, 2007)

checking in

Poo- CON green white bottle
conditioner-  dark and ovely ultra cholesterol
protein- once/month- aphogee 2 minute reconstructor
leave in- salerm (works wonders)


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 27, 2007)

4b checking in..
I use Motions products & KeraCare hair dress creme...


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 27, 2007)

_*There are some purty 4a/b heads of hair up in this thread*_..... 
_*Keep sharing y'all!*_ 

*I so need to update my product list - things have changed a bit since my original post..


----------



## Afrolinda (Jun 27, 2007)

I am a 4B natural.

Shampoo: Organic Roots Uplifting Shampoo

Conditioners: -Coconut milk
                  - Brazil nut mask ( Body shop )

Detangling: Afro Detangler

Moisturizers: - Luster's Pink Glosser Spray
                  - ORS Carrot Oil

Oils: Coconut oil, Monoi oil, jasmin oil, amla oil, olive oil and essential oils: rosemary, lavender......


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jun 28, 2007)

4A Checking in (for the first time).  My products portfolio is in my sigi


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 28, 2007)

DSylla said:
			
		

> Hello to everyone.  I've decided to delurk because I've gotten so many great ideas about hair care from this site and I wanted to participate.
> 
> My hair type is 4a/b too.  Right now, my hair regimen is simple.  Since I have very dry hair I use coconut oil, Creme of Nature Shampoo and Motions conditioner.  I been drinking carrot juice daily for a little over a week.  I'm trying to get healthy hair for the summer!




Awwww, my very first post

Hee!


----------



## growinstrong (Jun 28, 2007)

here I am


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## rdm (Jul 29, 2007)

Another 4 here!!!



Poos: Suave calrifying, NTM and Hydrasilk
Conditioners: ORS Replenishing Pack, NTM and Hydrasilk
Moisturizers: Hydrasilk TLC, NTM
Serum: NTM
Mostly pony tails/buns. Rollerset when I am not lazy.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 29, 2007)

I am a 4b. My hair is fine but I have medium density


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jul 29, 2007)

4b here


----------



## Imani (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm 4B all over. Some parts are looser than others but still definitely 4B and very dry

Still trying to figure out what products work best for me. 

Right now I'm use Vitale Pro Mild Lye Relaxer and mostly Keracare and NTM prodcuts. Was using Phyto relaxer but my hair just seemed too dry. 

May be switching to Design Essentials relaxer bc I'm moving to Atl and can't find anybody who uses Vitale.


----------



## RecipeBABY (Jul 30, 2007)

4a/4b in the house ALL NATURAL


----------



## coconow2007 (Jul 30, 2007)

4a/b here!


----------



## tyrablu (Jul 30, 2007)

Another 4a here..


----------



## Luvmylife (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies...can a newbie get in on some of this 4a/b love?

*Poos:* 
Home: Pantene Relaned & Natural Intesive Moisturizing  
Salon: Elucence MB

*Conditioners:*
Home
Moisturizing: Pantene Relaxed & Natural Intensive Moisturizing, NTM Daily Defense, Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense
Salon: Elucence MB
Protein: Biosilk Silk Therapy (...trying to use it up...)

*Heavy Protein Treatment*- Aphogee

*Conditioners for CO Washes/PrePoo Treatments*: Pantene Relaxed & Natural Intensive Moisturizing, Suave Tropical Coconut

*Moisturizers:* Fantasia IC Tea Oil Moisturizer

*Oils:* Castor Oil, EVOO, WGO, Hot Six Oil

*Leave-In:* Just a little Surge as a detangler

*Serum:* Biosilk Silk Therapy (...I know, I know...as soon as it's gone I'm on the CSI)


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey!! Me too
4B Relaxed, past bra-strap!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2007)

4a/b here, fine strands, intense denseness. :lol


----------



## Bosslady1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Staples:

Lacio Lacio - Leave in
QP Mango Butter - Ends
Jonathan Products - Ends & Length
The Body Shop Brazil Nut Pre Poo - Pre Poo!


----------



## bablou00 (Aug 3, 2007)

4b and beyond checking in....


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 3, 2007)

4a here checking in

*Shampoo: *Creme of Nature Detangling Shampoo or Garnier Curl & Shine    Fortifying Shampoo

*Conditioners: *Garnier Curl & Shine Fortifying Cream Conditioner and  Infusium   23 leave in 
 Queen Helene Cholesterol
*
Moisturizers:*Water/Rosemary mix

*Oils: *Coconut oil
       Rosemary oil
       Castor oil


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 3, 2007)

brand new 4a/4b checking in on the site!!i must say that as i'm on here and  reading new information,i just get so excited and want to hug the computer screen(I really am sane...NO...REALLY!!) So much information to go through and so much for a beginner to learn! I'm trying not to become overwhelmed by all the new info and hamper my progress by trying too many new things at once...soooo i'm just taking it nice and slow for now...but wait till i take my braids out!!
Note--braids really do grow my hair,i just mean that i'll really see what products that i learned about on here do good for my hair after i take my braids out,but trust they are going right back up!!Peace ladies!!


----------



## soslychic (Aug 3, 2007)

4a/b here!!

My hair likes

Conditioners:

Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Pak
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner
Aphogee Treatment (the heavy duty one!)

Shampoos:
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Shampoo

I'm testing our the ORS Aloe Neutralizing Shampoo since it's supposed to remove calcium buildup from the relaxer. It's alright so far

Moisturizers/Oils:

Elasta QP Mango Butter
Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer
S-Curl Spray
Castor oil

Relaxer:

Recently texlaxed with ORS olive oil no-lye. First no-lye I've ever used! So far so good


----------



## motherx2esq (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm 4 a/b too! Hello all!

Shampoo: Dove Moisture and Suave Milk and Honey

Conditioner: Suave Humectant

Leave In: NTG

Oils: EVOO and Hot Six Oil

Moisturizers: QP Mango Butter and ORS

Relaxer: ORS No Lye

Other: MTG


----------



## NaturallyGraceful (Aug 3, 2007)

4a natural

lately:
cowash: Suave,VO5,Devacurl,Curljunkie.....
shampoo: Elucence,Curls Cleansing condish
leave in: Elucence,Giovanni Direct....
gel: Ecostyler,Fantasia IC,AO Mandarin Jelly
Styler: BB Jellycream,Qhemet Olive & Alma,BB Happy Nappy
oils: coconut & mixed oil blends
DT: Jessicurl DT,ORS pak,Lustrasilk Shea


----------



## ChoxlatChix (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok my 4a/b ladies just a quick question.  I am definately in the 4a/b boat.  Elasta QP (poo for relaxed-wash, bodifying poo-clarify, BCS, and DPR 11) and NTM (poo and condish) have proved good to me if only I was a little more consistant.  But the NTM silk touch is not moisturizing enough for me.  I have combatted it by mixiing it with Africa's Best Herbal oil and that has helped.  But i would prefer one product instead of two.  So my question to you'll is what moisturizer do you suggest.  I am considering Salerm 21 or the QP oil moisturizer but I am not sure which one.  So ladies, especially those who can have good results with the NTM and QP, can you help me out here?  Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## damsel (Sep 28, 2007)

*Shampoos*: Aveda Sap Moss, Aveda Damage Remedy

*Conditioners*: Aveda Brilliant,  Aveda Damage Remedy

*Protein*: Aubrey Organics GPB, Aveda Damage Remedy

*Moisturizers*: Aveda Brilliant Humectant, Aveda Univeral Styling Creme, Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Treatment

*Leave-In*: Aveda Elixir

*Oil*: Castor Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 28, 2007)

4b Relaxed head

Shampoos
Elucence MB
Keracare Hydrating Detangling
DE Organic Cleanse
Aveda DR

Conditioners
Elucence MB
Aveda Brilliant
Aveda DR
ORS Replenishing
ORS Mayo
Alter Ego Hot Garlic
Redken Extreme Rescue Force and Deep Fuel
WRTC

Leave Ins
Qhemet Heavy CreamGarnier L&S leave in
Garnier S&S leave in
Surge 14
HSH Tri Wheat
Brilliant Damage Control

Oils
Amla
Castor
Camellia
BB Growth Oil
Avococo
BT


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 28, 2007)

Brownie518 said:


> 4b Relaxed head
> 
> Shampoos
> Elucence MB
> ...


 

_*Awwwwww...hair cousin posted   Thanks for adding your list *_


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 29, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Awwwwww...hair cousin posted   Thanks for adding your list *_



 Can you believe I forgot my beloved Pantene mask? I just got two jars at Target, on sale. I got two tubes of conditioner on sale, too, since they only had two jars of mask left


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 29, 2007)

Brownie518 said:


> Can you believe I forgot my beloved Pantene mask? I just got two jars at Target, on sale. I got two tubes of conditioner on sale, too, since they only had two jars of mask left


 

_*the only thing I saw...was there was a sale at Target....._
_and...I didn't....know....._.....


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Sep 29, 2007)

My hair is down with: 
Poos: Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo. I'm looking for my holy grail, but haven't found it yet.

Conditioners:
Moisturizing - Very few work on my hair for some reason, but Elucence moisture balance ALWAYS works. Kenra moisturizing conditioner.

Protein - Frederic Fekkai
Heavy Protein Treatment- Aphoghee 

Conditioners for CO Washes/PrePoo Treatments: Any suave conditioner

Moisturizers: Kemi Oyl, Salerm 21

Leave-In: Salerm 21 and Giovanni

Serum: Aveda brilliant

I recently cut 4" off my hair due to a salon mishap. I coat my hair in conditioner mixed with castor oil an hour before wshing.
Maintaining trims is a must for me. I hate the look of thin or uneven ends.
I rollerset every weekend. I used to go to Dominican salons until 2 months ago. For relaxer I use Mizani as of my last touch up. So far it's the one I love. I've previously used ORS, Affirm (too strong) and Optimum.


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 29, 2007)

4B and then some....

CON relaxer

POO's
SheaMoisture Shea Butter
Garnier Fortifying poo 4 color/permed hair

CONDITIONER'S
Motion's Moisture-plus
Aphogee Reconstructor

LEAVE-IN'S
Garnier Sleek & Shiny
Giovanni Direct
Sebastian Potion 9

OTHER
JBCO, coconut milk and oil, EVOO, Got2B Styli, Porosity Control, ACV 
rinses,

Protein sensitive hair, I use it sparingly...
I roller set sometime... Air dry sometime with a silk scarf...
CW once a week
Poo/deep condition once a week
BT growth aid
No heat appliances used, only hooded dryer, for deep conditioning...


----------



## jeanne516 (Sep 30, 2007)

4b relaxed head checking in!!!

Poos: Creme of Nature (green label), Herbal Essence Hello Hydration

Conditioners: Herbal Essence Replenishing Conditioner, Hello Hydration, Totally Twisted

Protein - Motions CPR, Nexxus Emergency

Conditioners for CO Washes/PrePoo Treatments: Same as my regular conditioners

Moisturizers: NTM silk touch leave in

Leave-In: NTM Silk Touch


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 19, 2007)

Bumping!

*Shampoos*
Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo
Burt's Bees (my hair is allergic to laurel sulfates) or Aubrey Organics
Suave Clarifying

*Conditioners*
Silicon Mix
Keracare Humecto
Affirm Reconstructor (Purple Writing)
Affirm Fiberguard Sustenance Reconstructor
Suave cheapie (occasionally)

*Oils/Moisturizers*
Castor Oil
EVOO
Jojoba Oil
Glycerin
Castor Oil Moisturizer cream
MN/MTG/Cayenne Pepper mix (with above oils/moisturizers)
UBH (Rarely, I need to get rid of the stuff)


----------



## Nicole1976 (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay, I'm a 3B (maybe some 4A, not sure) i feel left out


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 19, 2007)

4a  - and there is something else in there, just dont know weather its 3b or 4b LOL

*
Poo:*
ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
CON Green

*Moisturizing Conditioners:*
ORS Replenishing Pak
Tresemme Moisture Rich 
V05 Tea Therapy
White Rain Coconut

*Proteins*
Aphogee Intensive Keratin Reconstructor
Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Spray
Eggs

*Oils/Moisturizers*
EVOO
Castor Oil
ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer
Sunsilk straighten up 24/7

*Misc*
Apple Cider Vinegar for Rinses
Baking Soda for Clarifying


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 19, 2007)

awww .. 

You do look more 3b though with a insy binsy bit of 4a ..

My hair looks like yours when its freshly relaxed ...



Nicole1976 said:


> Okay, I'm a 3B (maybe some 4A, not sure) i feel left out


----------



## lollyoo (Oct 19, 2007)

4A

shampoo- elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo
moisturising conditioner- keracare humecto/ AO honeysuckle rose
light protein conditioner- ORS replenishing conditioner
medium protein- ORS mayo
moisturising leave in - keracare leave in
light protein leave in- Africa's best hair mayonnaise leave in
oil moisturiser- elasta QP oil recovery
heat protectant- elasta QP silk
styling creme- phytospecific styling balm.

oils- castor, coconut

ThIS ALL i use and what works, dont use any more products.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 19, 2007)

BeautifulWideEyes said:


> Hello , 4a/b checking in
> *SHAMPOO:* NEXXUS Therappee
> *CLARIFYING POO:* Nexxus Aloe Rid
> *PRE-POO: *Cocktails mixed with Indian oils.
> ...




ETA: to changed almost everything


----------



## rosie (Oct 20, 2007)

4b natural reporting:

Condish Washes:

Suave Daily Clarifying with ACV and Baking soda (conditioner wash)
Sunsilk Hydra TLC (detangler on dry hair)
Leave ins:

Pro Line CombThru Lite Cream moisturizer
Shea creme
#1 and Castor Oil mixture
That's it for me.  Simple and sweet.


----------



## klb120475 (Oct 20, 2007)

4a in the house!


----------



## nappity (Oct 20, 2007)

*Shampoos: *
None
*Pre-poo:*
Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose
*Conditioners:*
Leave-in - Giovannni Direct or Bumble and Bumble leave in
Conditioner wash - Cheap o conditioner- Suave, Vo5, Trader Joe's Nourish
Moisturizing - DPR-11 with honey and evoo, Curls ecstasy,
Light Protein - No- but I baggy 3 nights a week
Heavy Protein Treatment-Every 2 months smelly Aphogee

*Moisturizers: *
Water, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Qhemets Honey and Olive Balm, Qhemets Amla and Olive Heavy Cream

*Protective style:
Twists with ends tucked in
*


----------



## MonaLisa (May 19, 2009)

_*Let me find out...I dug into my own crate... *_


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Iansan (Jun 7, 2009)

4a checking in

Daily conditon washes with Suave conditioners, dominican and Joico Moisture Recovery for deep conditioners, Non sulfate shampoos, aloe vera gel for wash and go styling, Lacio Lacio and Silicon Mix leave ins and Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum for heat protectant and smoothing...


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 7, 2009)

4B texlaxed here..

Pre-Poo:  Coconut Oil, Jojoba oil, Lanolin, Avocado Oil, Grapeseed Oil, or any mixture of the above.

Shampoo: Escencia White Lotus barley and nettle hydrating by Samy and just ordered Shescentit Jojoba and Hemp

Protein: Joico K-Pak and just ordered Shescentit Fortifying Mask.

Deep Conditioners:  Alter Ego Garlic and Shescentit Banana Brulee.

Moisturizing Conditioners: Redken Heavy Cream, Shescentit Avocado, 
Shescentit Olive and Orange, and will be trying GVP Conditioning Balm today.

Leave In: Redken Smooth Down and Butter Treat, and experimenting with GVP the Conditioner and The Detangler.

Moisturizers: Shescentit Moisture Mist, Gillian and Seyana Butters.  In  a pinch Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1.

Seal: Any of the pre-poo oils or Shea Butter.


----------



## Toy (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm 4b Relaxed.

My hair is down with: 
Poos: No Poos 

Conditioners:
Moisturizing  Wen Fig,Dove,Pantene Relaxed & Natural conditoner

Protein - ManeNTail,Hairveda Protein Conditioner Moisture (pro)Something Like that.
Heavy Protein Treatment- Aphoghee 2min Restructor

Conditioners for CO Washes/ Wen Fig conditioner,Aussie Moist Conditioner
  White Rain Lavendar & Vanilla conditioner,Ors Replenshing Conditioner,Aussie deep 3 min Condish.

Moisturizers: Qhemet root burdock butter,Qhemet Olive & Honey balm,Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration,S-curl,Proline softner Moisturizer


Leave-In: Paul Mitchell "The Conditoner & Sebastian Potion # 9 
Serum:None


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 7, 2009)

Toy said:


> I'm 4b Relaxed.
> 
> My hair is down with:
> Poos: No Poos
> ...


 

_*I would have to say...I quite like your list...*_
_*my list has changed for sure..*_


----------

